# US citizen, UK spouse visa steps



## Starla

To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.

I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.

Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.

You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you. 

When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.

Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.

You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.

I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.

The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.

Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.

As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.

I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Punktlich2

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


The biometrics office in San Francisco LOST my daughter-in-law's file. She had to start over and pay again. Eventually the ConGen in Los Angeles reimbursed the duplicate payment.

She had married in the UK on a Visa for Marriage which might have made the second application, a year later, easier.


----------



## Shipresa

*We had all our originals returned.*

We did not send copies of anything, and were told by the Los Angeles UK Consulate to only send originals.

All originals came back.

They did express desire to see my UK Husband's passport or original long form birth certificate - there is a difference between British Citizen and British National.

Mine was issued same day as well.

All documents came back to us, including marriage certificate, which is lodged after your married in the Registry in UK (which does get confirmed by the consulate which issued the spouse visa).


----------



## Pippa1960

*Follow-up questions and many thanks!*

Your advice is very very helpful, and something I was hoping to find when I just joined this forum in need of marriage visa input for our upcoming move. Thank you so very much.

A couple of follow-up questions:

1. How much supplementary, non-required information did you submit, and what would you recommend to add in, besides what you noted in your post (or perhaps, that is the list).

2. Were you recommended to have a certain amount of readily available cash in your bank accounts? If so, what amount?

I can't thank you enough for your post,

Best,

Suzanne








Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Starla

Pippa1960 said:


> Your advice is very very helpful, and something I was hoping to find when I just joined this forum in need of marriage visa input for our upcoming move. Thank you so very much.
> 
> A couple of follow-up questions:
> 
> 1. How much supplementary, non-required information did you submit, and what would you recommend to add in, besides what you noted in your post (or perhaps, that is the list).
> 
> 2. Were you recommended to have a certain amount of readily available cash in your bank accounts? If so, what amount?
> 
> I can't thank you enough for your post,
> 
> Best,
> 
> Suzanne


You're welcome, Pippa!

Supplementary info that I submitted was:
Tags from Christmas gifts that his mother or sister gave me
Birthday cards (with their envelopes) from his family
Engagement cards sent by his friends and family
Copies of emails we had sent each other from when we first met til now
Copy of an email that his boss sent me (his boss is a great guy)
Plane ticket stubs from each time I traveled to the UK (as well as confirmation emails from the airline)
Photos of us on vacations i.e., standing in Times Square and proof that we traveled to New York (a hotel receipt, ticket stubs from The Top of The Rock, etc)

Basically I wanted to put anything in there that would prove that what I told them about our relationship was true. We got engaged in May...the engagement cards were post-marked from the beginning of June... things like that. You have to ask yourself, "If someone were trying to prove to me beyond a doubt that they were in a legitimate relationship, what would I want to see as evidence?" I wouldn't go overboard with photos or letters... just show that if you told the consulate you had been in a relationship since 2006...prove that you even knew each other in 2006 with a post-marked card or an email, phone records, etc.

As far as the money in the account goes, they never specified an amount. I believe they just wanted to see that he and I had money saved, had a good work history and that we weren't going to take advantage of the system. We each put in six months of pay stubs to show that we had a steady income. I also added one pay stub for each year prior that I had been with the company I work for....I've been here a long time.

Other than what I told you here, my post pretty much explains exactly what I did.

I hope that helps!


----------



## babystace806

Hi there,

I've turned in my UK spouse visa application three and a half weeks ago now. I still have not heard anything back. I didn't use a lawyer or anything because my husband and I had a pretty straightforward folder of our information. I included all of the extra things mentioned in the list you wrote above (emails from when we met till now, cards from his family members, photos, previous travel itineraries for the last 2 years etc.). It was a very detailed folder with a table of contents. He's also on a very good salary to prove that he earns enough to support us both until I get hired in a position over there. I've also been working while in the US and I sent all of my pay stubs from the last year (along with his/and his P60). I'm just getting worried because every thread I see, people are saying how they received theirs in 3-5 days. And its been weeks now. Should I be concerned?


----------



## thegirl

Thanks for writing this! I looked for a step by step when I first started and had no luck. I ended up starting a blog about my visa/moving experiences which I hope helps people out!


----------



## thegirl

As far as how much money you need, my lawyer told me they look at how much you spend every month based on bank statements and they want you to have enough to spend that same amount for 3-6 months. Hope that helps!


----------



## thegirl

babystace806 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've turned in my UK spouse visa application three and a half weeks ago now. I still have not heard anything back. I didn't use a lawyer or anything because my husband and I had a pretty straightforward folder of our information. I included all of the extra things mentioned in the list you wrote above (emails from when we met till now, cards from his family members, photos, previous travel itineraries for the last 2 years etc.). It was a very detailed folder with a table of contents. He's also on a very good salary to prove that he earns enough to support us both until I get hired in a position over there. I've also been working while in the US and I sent all of my pay stubs from the last year (along with his/and his P60). I'm just getting worried because every thread I see, people are saying how they received theirs in 3-5 days. And its been weeks now. Should I be concerned?


I sent mine in mid June and it has yet to come. I was told that over the summer months, you should expect much longer waits, 40-45 business days was the average the Brit consulate in LA told me. so I wound t be worried! Though I know how you feel..I'm anxious to get the thing already!


----------



## babystace806

thegirl said:


> I sent mine in mid June and it has yet to come. I was told that over the summer months, you should expect much longer waits, 40-45 business days was the average the Brit consulate in LA told me. so I wound t be worried! Though I know how you feel..I'm anxious to get the thing already!


Thank you for your message. I still haven't heard anything. I did hear that there's been delays at the Chicago Consulate because of an IT system upgrade they performed at the end of August for about 6 business days. Still concerned though. Hopefully I'll hear something soon. I'm really missing my husband. Have you heard any word yet on yours?....


----------



## peppera-ann-

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


starla-
thank you so much!!!!!! may i ask a question?
well i was told that they of course dont want excess info....so what did yalls story cover? and your intentions?
me and my hubby have been together 2 years, so we really dont have emails etc...im not sure what to do with that. We chatted via myspace chat for the first two months and then he came here...so ???what do you think?
thanks again!


----------



## ciaran1433

*U.S. Spouse moving to Northern Ireland*

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so please be kind.............

I am originally from Northern Ireland and have Irish, U.K. and in April 2005 I also obtained my U.S. citizenship. In July 2009 in Dublin, Ireland I legally married my American wife who has U.S. citizenship only. 

We currently reside here in New Jersey but would like to permanently move to Northern Ireland in the next year or two.

1. Can anyone please let us know the name of the correct visa application form so that my American wife can apply to move, live and work in Northern Ireland with me? A link to this form would be super

2. Can we apply to the British consulate in New York City for this visa?

3. Does anyone know the exact cost for my wife to apply for this type of visa that will allow her to legally live and work in Northern Ireland with me?

4. How long before we move to Northern Ireland should we wait before submitting my wife's visa application form? 

5. When a spouse visa has been obtained to move to the UK does it specify a time period by which in my case my wife has to move to the UK?

We plan to move at some point in 2011 but we want to get as much as possible organised now.

Thanks, Ciaran


----------



## thegirl

babystace806 said:


> Thank you for your message. I still haven't heard anything. I did hear that there's been delays at the Chicago Consulate because of an IT system upgrade they performed at the end of August for about 6 business days. Still concerned though. Hopefully I'll hear something soon. I'm really missing my husband. Have you heard any word yet on yours?....


I'm on business day 54 and still nothin..I really miss my fiancé as well..it sucks..

I heard the LA consulate where i sent mine was behind as well, maybe for the same reason, who knows. I'm ready to get out of here already though..I've had my bags packed for weeks!


----------



## Joppa

ciaran1433 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post so please be kind.............
> 
> I am originally from Northern Ireland and have Irish, U.K. and in April 2005 I also obtained my U.S. citizenship. In July 2009 in Dublin, Ireland I legally married my American wife who has U.S. citizenship only.
> 
> We currently reside here in New Jersey but would like to permanently move to Northern Ireland in the next year or two.
> 
> 1. Can anyone please let us know the name of the correct visa application form so that my American wife can apply to move, live and work in Northern Ireland with me? A link to this form would be super
> 
> *Form VAF4A (Settlement Visa)*, which is available on http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf4a
> 
> 2. Can we apply to the British consulate in New York City for this visa?
> 
> *Yes, through their agents WoodBridge Service* https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Welcome_PAGE
> 
> 3. Does anyone know the exact cost for my wife to apply for this type of visa that will allow her to legally live and work in Northern Ireland with me?
> 
> *A settlement visa costs $995.*
> 
> 4. How long before we move to Northern Ireland should we wait before submitting my wife's visa application form?
> 
> *Border Agency can take up to 12 weeks to process an application for settlement visa. You cannot apply more than 3 months before your intended date of travel.* See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=GuideToProcessingTimes_PAGE
> 
> 5. When a spouse visa has been obtained to move to the UK does it specify a time period by which in my case my wife has to move to the UK?
> 
> *You can specify a start date up to 3 months from the date of application. A visa has 'valid from' date and 'valid until' date. Once your visa is issued and its validity period has started, you can enter UK right up to the last date of its validity. But if you delay your entry, you may have to apply for an extension before you can apply for another visa, such as indefinite leave to remain (ILR). Your initial visa is for 2 years (because you haven't been married for 4 years). During the last month of its validity, you apply to the Home Office for ILR. If you entered UK a few days after the start of its validity, it doesn't matter but if you entered more than a month later, you will not have lived the required 23 months and will have to get an extension before applying for ILR. So it's in your interest to enter UK as soon as your visa becomes valid.*
> 
> We plan to move at some point in 2011 but we want to get as much as possible organised now.
> 
> *Regulations change all the time. What I've given reflects the rules as they stand now. You need to check on up-to-date information near the time of application.*
> 
> Thanks, Ciaran


*Best of luck!*


----------



## laffylou

I submitted my spouse application to the Chicago office (am on business day 13 now) with no "extras" included with my application materials. I.e. we didn't submit pictures, cards or ticket stubs, etc. Although we certainly have an abundance of these things as we have been together for 7 years (married since June), I figured the immigration people would just be annoyed about having more documents to look through. Was I wrong in leaving this out? The application doesn't say to include these things....it just asks for phone bills or copies of emails if you have been apart for a period of time.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> I submitted my spouse application to the Chicago office (am on business day 13 now) with no "extras" included with my application materials. I.e. we didn't submit pictures, cards or ticket stubs, etc. Although we certainly have an abundance of these things as we have been together for 7 years (married since June), I figured the immigration people would just be annoyed about having more documents to look through. Was I wrong in leaving this out? The application doesn't say to include these things....it just asks for phone bills or copies of emails if you have been apart for a period of time.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


I will defo be sending in the extras-not as much as some- I am just worried about the intro letters...what is too much info???
Laffylou! keep us updated! would be interesting to see if sending in just the requested stuff gets it approved-and if its faster!


----------



## ciaran1433

*U.S. Spouse Visa To Live in N. Ireland*



> Your initial visa is for 2 years (because you haven't been married for 4 years). During the last month of its validity, you apply to the Home Office for ILR. If you entered UK a few days after the start of its validity, it doesn't matter but if you entered more than a month later, you will not have lived the required 23 months and will have to get an extension before applying for ILR. So it's in your interest to enter UK as soon as your visa becomes valid


Thank you so much for this. To get this type of accurate, clear information by e-mailing consulates, visa centres etc would be almost impossible! I'm extremely grateful, cheers.

Just a few other questions and I know I'm getting ahead of myself here but how much does it cost to apply for ILR after the initial visa is about to expire in month 23? I'm guessing that applying for ILR after 2 years of successfully living in the UK is a much easier process than applying for the initial visa? and on average it has a more successful outcome versus applying for the initial settlement visa?


----------



## babystace806

*Finally!*



peppera-ann- said:


> I will defo be sending in the extras-not as much as some- I am just worried about the intro letters...what is too much info???
> Laffylou! keep us updated! would be interesting to see if sending in just the requested stuff gets it approved-and if its faster!


Would you believe....got a phone call this afternoon and found out I was approved! It was a total of 39 business days (Chicago Consulate). I sent A LOT of info. In fact, my stuff weighed so much I had to send all my documents in a small box (mine was extremely detailed with a small photo album)! I don't care...it's been approved and now I can finally be with my man again! Felt like ages though!


----------



## ciaran1433

babystace806 said:


> Would you believe....got a phone call this afternoon and found out I was approved! It was a total of 39 business days (Chicago Consulate). I sent A LOT of info. In fact, my stuff weighed so much I had to send all my documents in a small box (mine was extremely detailed with a small photo album)! I don't care...it's been approved and now I can finally be with my man again! Felt like ages though!


Hi Babystace. Congratulations :clap2:and good luck with everything. Can you let me know did you apply for an initial settlement visa in the UK or the ILR visa? If it was the initial settlement visa do you know how much you'll have to spend in 23 months time applying for the ILR visa? Thanks, Ciaran


----------



## laffylou

babystace806 said:


> Would you believe....got a phone call this afternoon and found out I was approved! It was a total of 39 business days (Chicago Consulate). I sent A LOT of info. In fact, my stuff weighed so much I had to send all my documents in a small box (mine was extremely detailed with a small photo album)! I don't care...it's been approved and now I can finally be with my man again! Felt like ages though!


Wow! Congratulations!! It must be a huge relief. Best of luck.


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> I will defo be sending in the extras-not as much as some- I am just worried about the intro letters...what is too much info???
> Laffylou! keep us updated! would be interesting to see if sending in just the requested stuff gets it approved-and if its faster!


I will keep you updated--you do the same! Good luck.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Hi all,

I know that many of us, myself included, want to map out exactly what we have to do from spousal visa through to citizenship, but we are in an odd period at the moment. A new points based system for citizenship is going live in July 2011, and the details are not completely available. From what I can interpret, however, it means that for those of us applying for spousal visas, either right now or at a later date, ILR no longer exists. It will be gone before we get to that 2 year mark in order to apply for it.

What information that is available can be found here, and I suggest we all keep an eye on developments. UK Border Agency | Earning the right to stay - a new points test for citizenship , UK Border Agency | Earning the right to British citizenship , UK Border Agency | Transitional arrangements for earned citizenship

I urge no one to panic or get too worried, as it does not seem that citizenship necessarily will take any longer to achieve, though it may require a bit of extra volunteer work and the fees may also be raised. Obviously, no one is thrilled to hear about higher fees, but until they release information about the new fee structure, we have no idea how much higher if really at all, so we'll just have to wait.

Those that have ILR by the time the new program goes active will be assumed to have permanent residency, and nothing should change for them. Those that have applied before the new system will also be able to get ILR and thus permanent residency. They also plan to let those that have come in under the Highly Skilled Migrants program continue as normal.

Hope this is of some use to everyone.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## peppera-ann-

Minuvweyna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know that many of us, myself included, want to map out exactly what we have to do from spousal visa through to citizenship, but we are in an odd period at the moment. A new points based system for citizenship is going live in July 2011, and the details are not completely available. From what I can interpret, however, it means that for those of us applying for spousal visas, either right now or at a later date, ILR no longer exists. It will be gone before we get to that 2 year mark in order to apply for it.
> 
> What information that is available can be found here, and I suggest we all keep an eye on developments. UK Border Agency | Earning the right to stay - a new points test for citizenship , UK Border Agency | Earning the right to British citizenship , UK Border Agency | Transitional arrangements for earned citizenship
> 
> I urge no one to panic or get too worried, as it does not seem that citizenship necessarily will take any longer to achieve, though it may require a bit of extra volunteer work and the fees may also be raised. Obviously, no one is thrilled to hear about higher fees, but until they release information about the new fee structure, we have no idea how much higher if really at all, so we'll just have to wait.
> 
> Those that have ILR by the time the new program goes active will be assumed to have permanent residency, and nothing should change for them. Those that have applied before the new system will also be able to get ILR and thus permanent residency. They also plan to let those that have come in under the Highly Skilled Migrants program continue as normal.
> 
> Hope this is of some use to everyone.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Elizabeth


Thanks for keeping us updated!!!


----------



## JoBeth08

babystace806 said:


> Thank you for your message. I still haven't heard anything. I did hear that there's been delays at the Chicago Consulate because of an IT system upgrade they performed at the end of August for about 6 business days. Still concerned though. Hopefully I'll hear something soon. I'm really missing my husband. Have you heard any word yet on yours?....


I've been worried too! I was told in the email that I got from the Consulate, stating that they received and opened my application package, that it could take up to 12 weeks to be processed, and it has been 12 weeks since I received that email.  It's been a discouraging process for my husband and myself. 
When it hit the 12 week mark and I still hadn't heard from them, I started to email my congressman, senator, etc.. about the situation, appealing for their help and advice. (haven't heard from any of them yet either.) 
I know what you mean about missing your husband!! I wonder if we could send in a collaborative complaint..?


----------



## thegirl

JoBeth08 said:


> I've been worried too! I was told in the email that I got from the Consulate, stating that they received and opened my application package, that it could take up to 12 weeks to be processed, and it has been 12 weeks since I received that email.  It's been a discouraging process for my husband and myself.
> When it hit the 12 week mark and I still hadn't heard from them, I started to email my congressman, senator, etc.. about the situation, appealing for their help and advice. (haven't heard from any of them yet either.)
> I know what you mean about missing your husband!! I wonder if we could send in a collaborative complaint..?


I hit the 12 week mark today, so i decided to email and fax the British Consulate (my application was sent to LA) with the situation in hopes of getting some info...at first they said they hadnt even started reviewing my package but then 2hrs later I got an email saying i'd been approved! hooorah! 

Maybe that will work for other people who have been waiting the 60+ working days like i was? give 'em a kick in the rear!


----------



## JoBeth08

thegirl said:


> I hit the 12 week mark today, so i decided to email and fax the British Consulate (my application was sent to LA) with the situation in hopes of getting some info...at first they said they hadnt even started reviewing my package but then 2hrs later I got an email saying i'd been approved! hooorah!
> 
> Maybe that will work for other people who have been waiting the 60+ working days like i was? give 'em a kick in the rear!



Wow! Yay! Congrats! What did you fax them? just a question concerning the status and why it was taking so long? I will definitely try that. 
My application was sent to LA as well. What email, fax number did you use???


----------



## thegirl

JoBeth08 said:


> Wow! Yay! Congrats! What did you fax them? just a question concerning the status and why it was taking so long? I will definitely try that.
> My application was sent to LA as well. What email, fax number did you use???


this is their number: 1 (310) 481-2960 
email: [email protected]

I just tried to be really professional and polite so they wouldnt get annoyed and blow me off. said that it'd been 60 days and i wanted to make sure my application wasnt lost or had missing information and if they could give me anything, that i'd really appreciate it. 

I also made sure to include my phone number, email and that GWF reference number they give you..to make it as easy as possible for them to get in contact. 

Good luck! I definitely feel your pain..this process has been hell.


----------



## peppera-ann-

JoBeth08 said:


> Wow! Yay! Congrats! What did you fax them? just a question concerning the status and why it was taking so long? I will definitely try that.
> My application was sent to LA as well. What email, fax number did you use???


YOU GOT APPROVED!!!! YAY! congratulations!!!


----------



## JoBeth08

It worked! Thanks, girl, for that info. Just about the exact same thing happened (as you described), and I just now signed for my visa UPS package  It's about time, those cheeky monkeys!


----------



## thegirl

JoBeth08 said:


> It worked! Thanks, girl, for that info. Just about the exact same thing happened (as you described), and I just now signed for my visa UPS package  It's about time, those cheeky monkeys!


Awesome!! I'm so glad that worked for you too!! My package should be here aaaany minute now


----------



## JoBeth08

ciaran1433 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post so please be kind.............
> 
> I am originally from Northern Ireland and have Irish, U.K. and in April 2005 I also obtained my U.S. citizenship. In July 2009 in Dublin, Ireland I legally married my American wife who has U.S. citizenship only.
> 
> We currently reside here in New Jersey but would like to permanently move to Northern Ireland in the next year or two.
> 
> 1. Can anyone please let us know the name of the correct visa application form so that my American wife can apply to move, live and work in Northern Ireland with me? A link to this form would be super
> 
> 2. Can we apply to the British consulate in New York City for this visa?
> 
> 3. Does anyone know the exact cost for my wife to apply for this type of visa that will allow her to legally live and work in Northern Ireland with me?
> 
> 4. How long before we move to Northern Ireland should we wait before submitting my wife's visa application form?
> 
> 5. When a spouse visa has been obtained to move to the UK does it specify a time period by which in my case my wife has to move to the UK?
> 
> We plan to move at some point in 2011 but we want to get as much as possible organised now.
> 
> Thanks, Ciaran


Hey, I'm not sure if anyone has replied to your post yet, but here are some answers, just in case! 

1. try this website: ukvisas.gov.uk/en/howtoapply 
A "Spouse Visa" will allow your wife to reside and work in the UK for 2 years before she can apply for citizenship or dual citizenship. 

2. At the end of the online application they usually tell you which consulate to send the other application documents (marriage certificate, passport, etc..) It depends on which state you live in as to where you send the application, but most likely New York will apply via the New York City Consulate. 

3. The cost for a spouse visa is 585 pounds or just under $1000, plus a little more if you hire an immigration expert or expediter service. 

4. The application process may take one to three months. Mine took three months, but I've read of others' not taking quite as long. If you are able to stay in New York with your wife for the whole time of the application process, that's great! My husband had to return to the UK a month after we sent in the application and then we were apart for a wretched 2 months before I got my visa. Looking back, it may have been worth the extra bit of money to hire an expediting service, such as ABriggs. 

5. Your wife can move to the UK just as soon as she receives her visa. I booked my ticket the very day I heard that mine was approved and my flight scheduled for one week later. 

Good idea to start the process earlier than later!! It takes some time just to get together all of the bank statements and papers and such that they as for in the application and to double check everything. After your wife finishes the online application at the ukvisas.gov.uk website, she will be asked to schedule an appointment to get her "biometric data" taken, which just consists of getting her fingerprints scanned and having her pic. taken. They will also give you list of places where you can go to get this done and you can choose the nearest one to you. 

Hope this of some use! I just went through this process myself, so it's all fresh in my mind.  I would be more than glad to answer any more questions you might have through the process as I know how nerve wracking and confusing it can be at times! Ask any time.


----------



## peppera-ann-

sooooo
it seems being overly detailed and just submitting the basics gets approved...i think i will go intbetween too much and just enough!

my worry is the $$ aspect of it...is this amount enough etc?

ugh! wish we had a way to make a table on here so everyone could see details easily!


----------



## Poppinslp

Hi All,

My husband and I will move in with my parents when we go to England and they have given me a copy of their land registry to show they own the property, will this be OK as prove? 

Also, does it matter if we do not have an address of where we will permanently live as we will look once we are there?

Thanks


----------



## jilkfree1978

hi my wife recently got her spouse visa! we included land registery,we also inlcluded a written letter from my mother,saying she would help us with accomodation until we both get jobs! we got visa ok just they asked us for additional info which we provided and got visa quicky





Poppinslp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I will move in with my parents when we go to England and they have given me a copy of their land registry to show they own the property, will this be OK as prove?
> 
> Also, does it matter if we do not have an address of where we will permanently live as we will look once we are there?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JoBeth08

Poppinslp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I will move in with my parents when we go to England and they have given me a copy of their land registry to show they own the property, will this be OK as prove?
> 
> Also, does it matter if we do not have an address of where we will permanently live as we will look once we are there?
> 
> Thanks


You should be fine. I was just recently approved for a spouse visa to live with my british husband in the UK. We're starting out by living with his mum while we're saving up and looking for a place to stay. We just submitted her mortgage agreement and a letter from her stating her permission for us to live there and the number of rooms in the house and then the number of rooms that will be available to us while we're here. I'm not sure if you absolutely need the letter from the parents, but it might just help confirm that you do have a place to stay.  
So you don't need to worry about a permanent address yet.


----------



## JoBeth08

peppera-ann- said:


> sooooo
> it seems being overly detailed and just submitting the basics gets approved...i think i will go intbetween too much and just enough!
> 
> my worry is the $$ aspect of it...is this amount enough etc?
> 
> ugh! wish we had a way to make a table on here so everyone could see details easily!


That was something I was worried about too! ..because I heard the amount of money you have is one of the main things they look at. However, my spouse visa application was just recently approved and we do not have a lot of money at all. We just submitted my husband's bank statements for the past 6 months (as my sponsor) and since I had been traveling around and didn't have a lot of income for the last several months, all I did was submit a savings account statement that had $1000 in it. (funnily enough, that was the same 1000 bucks that I used to pay the application fee, so be sure to get your statements before you pay the fee...) and copies of my most recent W2s, just to show I was capable of a modest income. My husband didn't have a lot saved up either to show as a total at the end of the bank statements, just several hundred pounds. I think they like to see that you make enough each month to cover your own costs of living. I also made a clear statement in my cover letter that I had lived with my husband in the UK without a visa for 6 months right after our wedding and that we were capable of covering all of our costs of living during that time, etc.. 
Unfortunately, we would all have more money to show if we hadn't been in flippin expensive long distance relationships, right?  
So don't worry too much about it! You should be fine


----------



## Movin2UK

Good to know I'm not the only one stressing about this spouse visa. I used a visa agent so I would get all the right documents. I wish I would have found out about these forums before - I could have saved some $$. 

Any of you live or will live near Newbury? I would love to get together with other American women to share or complain or figure out UK things.


----------



## Movin2UK

thegirl said:


> this is their number: 1 (310) 481-2960
> email: [email protected]
> 
> I just tried to be really professional and polite so they wouldnt get annoyed and blow me off. said that it'd been 60 days and i wanted to make sure my application wasnt lost or had missing information and if they could give me anything, that i'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I also made sure to include my phone number, email and that GWF reference number they give you..to make it as easy as possible for them to get in contact.
> 
> Good luck! I definitely feel your pain..this process has been hell.


Would you happen to know the Chicago fax number? 

It's only been a week. But I am scheduled to take an exam so that I can work as an optometrist the first week of January. I need to get over so I can have time to review and take a review course mid December.

I used a visa consultant who said it would only take a week.


----------



## Movin2UK

I just got my email saying the visa is approved and on the way.

Married: October 16, 2009
Biometrics done: Nov. 3, 2009
Application arrived to Chicago Consulate: Nov. 5 2009
Application approved: Nov. 18, 2009
Flight to UK: Dec. 2, 2009

I did use a visa consultant so I included all the right documents. My spouse and I are both self employed so paperwork is different than if we had salaried positions.

I did not use an expediter - I didn't know about that service til after paperwork was sent off.

After reading posts on this site and others, I did send an email and fax to the consulate on Monday. I reminded them that I had an appointment already scheduled for an exam in the UK in Jan. 2010 and needed time to study in December there without worrying about my visa. Also asked if they needed any further information from me. I was very polite and brief.

Hope this helps someone out there. I can sleep well tonight. Now to the hassle of booking my and the dogs flight.
:clap2:


----------



## ciaran1433

*Live N. Ireland - Work Rep. of Ireland*

My wife has an American passport only and hopefully will also have a U.K. Spouse Visa. We recently got legally married and intend to move from the United States to live in Co. Derry, N. Ireland. 

Does anyone know if my wife can apply for jobs in the *Republic of Ireland* considering that she will only have a *U.K. spouse visa* and that we'll be *living in N. Ireland*?

How can this be resolved so that my wife can apply for jobs in the Rep of Ireland? I have a brother who lives and works in Co. Donegal in the Rep of Ireland. Would it be possible for my wife to also apply for a spouse visa from the Rep of Ireland using my brother's address in Co. Donegal in the Rep. of Ireland as the address that we intend to live at?

This is extremely confusing so any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joppa

ciaran1433 said:


> My wife has an American passport only and hopefully will also have a U.K. Spouse Visa. We recently got legally married and intend to move from the United States to live in Co. Derry, N. Ireland.
> 
> Does anyone know if my wife can apply for jobs in the *Republic of Ireland* considering that she will only have a *U.K. spouse visa* and that we'll be *living in N. Ireland*?
> 
> How can this be resolved so that my wife can apply for jobs in the Rep of Ireland? I have a brother who lives and works in Co. Donegal in the Rep of Ireland. Would it be possible for my wife to also apply for a spouse visa from the Rep of Ireland using my brother's address in Co. Donegal in the Rep. of Ireland as the address that we intend to live at?
> 
> This is extremely confusing so any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!


UK and Republic of Ireland have separate immigration laws. Your wife's spouse visa only entitles her to work in UK, not in the Republic. She cannot apply for a spouse visa for the Republic by using your brother's address, as neither she nor you are living there and would constitute a fraud, unless it's your firm intention for you both to move to the Republic on being granted a visa. She can only go to the Republic as a visitor/tourist for 3 months, according to her US passport, even though there are no regular border formalities. To work legally in Co Donegal, you both have to move to the Republic and then for her to apply for spouse visa. 
Irish Naturalisation and Immigration Service Visas


----------



## ciaran1433

Joppa said:


> UK and Republic of Ireland have separate immigration laws. Your wife's spouse visa only entitles her to work in UK, not in the Republic. She cannot apply for a spouse visa for the Republic by using your brother's address, as neither she nor you are living there and would constitute a fraud, unless it's your firm intention for you both to move to the Republic on being granted a visa. She can only go to the Republic as a visitor/tourist for 3 months, according to her US passport, even though there are no regular border formalities. To work legally in Co Donegal, you both have to move to the Republic and then for her to apply for spouse visa.
> Irish Naturalisation and Immigration Service Visas


Can you exactly define what would constitute living in the Rep. of Ireland? If my American wife applies for a spouse visa to live (at my brother's address) and work in Co. Donegal in the Republic of Ireland but then after receiving the Irish visa she changes her mind and decides to live in Co. Derry, N. Ireland what happens then? Of course she would also apply and hopefully receive a UK spouse visa.

It seems extremely strange that my American wife would be able to legally live and work in Co. Derry, N. Ireland but not legally work a few miles away in Co. Donegal in the Republic of Ireland. I can't imagine my wife is the first person to potentially run into this problem and I would like to think there is a way to resolve it. I appreciate your response but I don't think its just as black and white as you make it out to be.


----------



## Joppa

ciaran1433 said:


> Can you exactly define what would constitute living in the Rep. of Ireland? If my American wife applies for a spouse visa to live (at my brother's address) and work in Co. Donegal in the Republic of Ireland but then after receiving the Irish visa she changes her mind and decides to live in Co. Derry, N. Ireland what happens then? Of course she would also apply and hopefully receive a UK spouse visa.
> 
> It seems extremely strange that my American wife would be able to legally live and work in Co. Derry, N. Ireland but not legally work a few miles away in Co. Donegal in the Republic of Ireland. I can't imagine my wife is the first person to potentially run into this problem and I would like to think there is a way to resolve it. I appreciate your response but I don't think its just as black and white as you make it out to be.


I'm not an immigration lawyer, but my reading of the law says as a spouse your wife is expected to live with you permanently, at the same address. So that precludes applying for an Irish marriage (spouse) visa if only she is going to live in the Republic, while you stay in NI. Without your both moving to Co Donegal, her visa application is almost certain to be refused. Purpose of a spouse visa is to enable a foreign spouse to accompany the national to live as a married couple, and work privilege is an adjunct to that. It can't be used to facilitate her cross-border employment.
Speak to the citizens' advice or immigration solicitor for authoritative ruling.
A lot of confusion arises between the Republic and Northern Ireland because of the common travel area and freedom to live and work in each other's country, but that right is only granted to nationals of each country, not a foreign citizen living with a visa. For Irish and British citizens, for most purposes the Republic and UK can be treated as one country. This doesn't extend to foreign nationals, regardless of what kind of a visa they hold. After three years of marriage, your wife will be able to apply for naturalisation as British citizen, and on being granted, she will be able to take any job in either country and live wherever she chooses.
There is an alternative - to apply for work visa in her own right. But given the bad state of Irish economy with balooning unemployment, it will really be tough to obtain one, as she is not supposed to take a job another Irish, British or EU citizen is capable of doing.


----------



## ciaran1433

Joppa said:


> I'm not an immigration lawyer, but my reading of the law says as a spouse your wife is expected to live with you permanently, at the same address. So that precludes applying for an Irish marriage (spouse) visa if only she is going to live in the Republic, while you stay in NI. Without your both moving to Co Donegal, her visa application is almost certain to be refused. Purpose of a spouse visa is to enable a foreign spouse to accompany the national to live as a married couple, and work privilege is an adjunct to that. It can't be used to facilitate her cross-border employment.
> Speak to the citizens' advice or immigration solicitor for authoritative ruling.
> A lot of confusion arises between the Republic and Northern Ireland because of the common travel area and freedom to live and work in each other's country, but that right is only granted to nationals of each country, not a foreign citizen living with a visa. For Irish and British citizens, for most purposes the Republic and UK can be treated as one country. This doesn't extend to foreign nationals, regardless of what kind of a visa they hold. After three years of marriage, your wife will be able to apply for naturalisation as British citizen, and on being granted, she will be able to take any job in either country and live wherever she chooses.
> There is an alternative - to apply for work visa in her own right. But given the bad state of Irish economy with balooning unemployment, it will really be tough to obtain one, as she is not supposed to take a job another Irish, British or EU citizen is capable of doing.


Thanks again for your response. 

One other thing please don't assume that just because my wife will be living in N. Ireland that she'll be automatically applying for British citizenship. This would be the ultimate insult for both of us. Her U.K. spouse visa is simply a means to enable her to successfully apply for Irish citizenship. After 3 years of living on the *island of Ireland* she'll be proudly submitting her application for Irish citizenship. 

If you are married to an Irish citizen and living in the *island of Ireland*, you may meet special conditions for naturalisation based on that marriage if:

* you are of full age (i.e. eighteen years or older, or married if younger than eighteen)
* you are of good character
* you are married to your Irish citizen spouse for a period of not less than 3 years,
* your marriage is recognised under the laws of the State as subsisting,
* you and your Irish citizen spouse are living together as husband and wife and your Irish spouse submits to the Minister an affidavit in the prescribed form to that effect,
* you have had immediately before the date of the application a period of one year’s continuous residence in the island of Ireland, and
* you have had, during the 4 years immediately preceding that period, a total residence in the island of Ireland amounting to 2 years,
* you intend in good faith to continue to reside in the island of Ireland after naturalisation and
* you make a declaration of fidelity to the nation and loyalty to the State (see below for the point in the process at which this is required).


----------



## Joppa

Sorry, didn't realise you are an Irish national. Assumed you were British, in spite of your Irish flag. Were you born in NI so able to get both citizenships?


----------



## ciaran1433

*Live N. Ireland - Work Rep. of Ireland*

I may have found an answer to my own question so hopefully this information is of benefit to anyone else in a similar situation. It would appear that my American wife living in N. Ireland using a U.K. spouse visa but hopefully working in the Rep. of Ireland will *NOT* require a work permit

*“You do not need an employment permit in order to work legally in Ireland if you have been given leave to remain because you are the spouse of an Irish citizen”*

According to the Citizens Information website

Coming to work in Ireland-Information from CitizensInformation.ie


Who does not need an employment permit?

You do not need an employment permit in order to work legally in Ireland if you are in one of the following categories:

* Citizens of the EEA member states (other than Romania and Bulgaria) and Switzerland, and their spouses and dependants (regardless of their nationality)
* People who have been granted refugee status in Ireland
* People who have been refused refugee status but have been given leave to remain on humanitarian grounds
* * People who have been given leave to remain because they are the spouse or parent of an Irish citizen*
* Postgraduate students where the work is an integral part of the course of study being undertaken
* From 12 October 2007 non-EEA nationals carrying out scientific research for an approved research organisation


----------



## ciaran1433

Joppa said:


> Sorry, didn't realise you are an Irish national. Assumed you were British, in spite of your Irish flag. Were you born in NI so able to get both citizenships?


Yes I was born in Co. Derry in N. Ireland but I would only ever apply for Irish citizenship even though I'm eligible to apply for the other one. I'm Irish and very proud of it too!


----------



## Joppa

ciaran1433 said:


> ** People who have been given leave to remain because they are the spouse or parent of an Irish citizen*


But doesn't it refer to *Irish* leave to remain/enter, not the UK leave your wife will be getting in order to live in Co Derry?


----------



## ciaran1433

Joppa said:


> But doesn't it refer to *Irish* leave to remain/enter, not the UK leave your wife will be getting in order to live in Co Derry?


I contacted a person at the following website which is dedicated to frontier workers on the island of Ireland and this was the response they gave me

Home | Border People

Joe Shiels
Centre for Cross Border Studies
39 Abbey Street, Armagh. BT61 7DY.
Tel 028-3751 5291 (048 from the Republic)
E-mail: [email protected]
Home | Border People


----------



## Joppa

ciaran1433 said:


> I contacted a person at the following website which is dedicated to frontier workers on the island of Ireland and this was the response they gave me.


I've quickly looked through the website, and I couldn't possibly examine in detail, and the only section that seems to apply to your wife, a non-EEA/Swiss citizen, concerns whether or not she needs a work permit:

_Outside the European Economic Area
A non-EEA national, except in the cases listed below, requires an employment permit to take up employment in Ireland. It should be noted that it is an offence under the Employment Permits Acts 2003 and 2006 for both an employer and an employee if a non-EEA National is in employment without an appropriate employment permit.

Employment permit holders can only work for the employer and in the occupation named on the permit. If the holder of an employment permit ceases, for any reason, to be employed by the employer named on the permit during the period of validity of the permit, the original permit and the certified copy must be returned immediately to the Department of Enterprise, Trade and Employment. 

Citizens of non-EEA countries who do not require Employment Permits include: 

•*a non-EEA national who has obtained explicit permission from the Department of Justice, Equality and Law Reform to remain resident and employed in the State.*
•a non-EEA national who has been granted refugee status 
•a non-EEA national who holds appropriate business permission to operate a business in the State
•a non-EEA national who is a registered student working less than 20 hours a week
•Swiss nationals_

The bold type I think refers to the regulation you've quoted, about holding a leave to remain as a spouse issued by the Irish government. It doesn't seem to apply to those holding UK leave and living in NI wanting to be a cross-border worker.
Or have I missed something?


----------



## jax83

*Marriage Visa*

Hi! I'm soooo glad I found this website!! I'm really overwhelmed and confused by the visa process. I was hoping someone would be able to help me out.

Here's my situation- I am American my finance is British. We are engaged and are getting married this August 2010, in America. We then plan on moving back to the UK to live and work. 

I have a couple questions about the visa process.

1. Do you have to be married before you send in your application (online) for a marriage visa? Because I was hoping to start the process early, sending in my application (online), booking an appointment for after the wedding where I would then present the marriage certificate, and other evidence.

2. Do I need to get entry clearance before applying or is that part of the application process already?

I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer. 

Thanks!


----------



## Punktlich2

ciaran1433 said:


> My wife has an American passport only and hopefully will also have a U.K. Spouse Visa. We recently got legally married and intend to move from the United States to live in Co. Derry, N. Ireland.
> 
> Does anyone know if my wife can apply for jobs in the *Republic of Ireland* considering that she will only have a *U.K. spouse visa* and that we'll be *living in N. Ireland*?
> 
> How can this be resolved so that my wife can apply for jobs in the Rep of Ireland? I have a brother who lives and works in Co. Donegal in the Rep of Ireland. Would it be possible for my wife to also apply for a spouse visa from the Rep of Ireland using my brother's address in Co. Donegal in the Rep. of Ireland as the address that we intend to live at?
> 
> This is extremely confusing so any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!


You don't say in this message which nationality you have. If you are from N.I. chances are you have dual British/Irish nationality. Under the Belfast Agreement you have the right to present yourself as British, Irish or both. http://www.nio.gov.uk/agreement.pdf

It is true that for religious and political reasons many choose one or the other. Bear in mind however that if you have Rep. of Ireland nationality you can obtain a EEA spousal visa for your American wife free of charge to enable her to live and work in the UK. And if you have British nationality you can do the same with the Rep. of Ireland.

There are complex rules that give rights to a Third Country National with EEA rights to work in any other EU/EEA country. There are further complex and special rules regarding cross-border commuters. 

I think what you want to accomplish can be done, but I would need more facts and anyway an Irish consular officer can give you the answer on the spot, once s/he is told which passport(s) you hold (or have a right to hold).


----------



## Yaneth34

*What form I should use?*

Hi Everyone,

I'm American Citizen and my husband is British Citizen. We got married in England 7 years and a half ago! but we moved to USA 6 years ago. We want to move back to England but I'm a bit confused on what form to use. Do I use the "SETTLEMENT VAF4A" or "SET (M)" 

Thank you for your help. 

Yan


----------



## Joppa

Yaneth34 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm American Citizen and my husband is British Citizen. We got married in England 7 years and a half ago! but we moved to USA 6 years ago. We want to move back to England but I'm a bit confused on what form to use. Do I use the "SETTLEMENT VAF4A" or "SET (M)"
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Yan


You'll need VAF4A, as it's a visa (entry clearance) application form for those applying outside UK. SET(M) is for those already in UK (leave to remain), switching from another category.


----------



## Yaneth34

Joppa said:


> You'll need VAF4A, as it's a visa (entry clearance) application form for those applying outside UK. SET(M) is for those already in UK (leave to remain), switching from another category.




Thank you so much for the info and If im correct that price for the visa is $1000? (500 pounds)


----------



## Joppa

Yaneth34 said:


> Thank you so much for the info and If im correct that price for the visa is $1000? (500 pounds)


$965 or £585.

https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=VisaFees_PAGE


----------



## ciaran1433

*EEA spousal visa*



Punktlich2 said:


> You don't say in this message which nationality you have. If you are from N.I. chances are you have dual British/Irish nationality. Under the Belfast Agreement you have the right to present yourself as British, Irish or both. http://www.nio.gov.uk/agreement.pdf
> 
> It is true that for religious and political reasons many choose one or the other. Bear in mind however that if you have Rep. of Ireland nationality you can obtain a EEA spousal visa for your American wife free of charge to enable her to live and work in the UK. And if you have British nationality you can do the same with the Rep. of Ireland.
> 
> There are complex rules that give rights to a Third Country National with EEA rights to work in any other EU/EEA country. There are further complex and special rules regarding cross-border commuters.
> 
> I think what you want to accomplish can be done, but I would need more facts and anyway an Irish consular officer can give you the answer on the spot, once s/he is told which passport(s) you hold (or have a right to hold).


Thanks punktlich for your very useful reply. Do you know where I can find out more information on obtaining an EEA spousal visa for my American wife free of charge? I have an Irish passport (also a U.S. and a U.K. passport) and ideally we want to live in N. Ireland but likely both work in the republic of Ireland (where wages are better) this is of course assuming we both find jobs which won't be easy in the current economic climate. I'm hoping things will have improved by the summer of 2012 which is when we plan to move. Thanks again


----------



## Punktlich2

ciaran1433 said:


> Thanks punktlich for your very useful reply. Do you know where I can find out more information on obtaining an EEA spousal visa for my American wife free of charge? I have an Irish passport (also a U.S. and a U.K. passport) and ideally we want to live in N. Ireland but likely both work in the republic of Ireland (where wages are better) this is of course assuming we both find jobs which won't be easy in the current economic climate. I'm hoping things will have improved by the summer of 2012 which is when we plan to move. Thanks again


I have sent you further references by PM.

My daughter, born in NI, is in fact both British and Irish (although she had to register as British because my wife and I had at the time of her birth neither nationality). 

Funnily enough, the London borough Council, when she went off to Cambridge, certified her (based on her birth certificate) as "Northern Irish", a nationality that doesn't exist, probably to avoid the religion issue and other political stuff.


----------



## jennieo330

*same question: can you apply before marriage date?*

Hi Jax - I have the same question as No.1 below, has anyone responded to you?? And I believe the answer to No.2 is yes, the visa will be your entry clearance.

cheers



jax83 said:


> Hi! I'm soooo glad I found this website!! I'm really overwhelmed and confused by the visa process. I was hoping someone would be able to help me out.
> 
> Here's my situation- I am American my finance is British. We are engaged and are getting married this August 2010, in America. We then plan on moving back to the UK to live and work.
> 
> I have a couple questions about the visa process.
> 
> 1. Do you have to be married before you send in your application (online) for a marriage visa? Because I was hoping to start the process early, sending in my application (online), booking an appointment for after the wedding where I would then present the marriage certificate, and other evidence.
> 
> 2. Do I need to get entry clearance before applying or is that part of the application process already?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jennieo330

*What additional info?*

Thanks for your encouragement! If I might ask, what was the additional info they asked for??

Cheers



jilkfree1978 said:


> hi my wife recently got her spouse visa! we included land registery,we also inlcluded a written letter from my mother,saying she would help us with accomodation until we both get jobs! we got visa ok just they asked us for additional info which we provided and got visa quicky


----------



## Joppa

jennieo330 said:


> Hi Jax - I have the same question as No.1 below, has anyone responded to you?? And I believe the answer to No.2 is yes, the visa will be your entry clearance.
> 
> cheers


You cannot send your application (online) until you are married. What you can do is to make sure you get the State marriage certificate as soon as possible after your marriage, as it's the only proof of marriage British consulate will accept.
As stated, entry clearance is another, technical name for UK visa.


----------



## jennieo330

thanks Joppa! As always, you're so quick on the reply and so very helpful!

Do you know if there is any information from the actual marriage certificate that we'll need, ie do we need to wait the week or so it will take to get the certified copy back from our state after the date of marriage, or can we apply online as soon as one day after the actual date of marriage?

Thanks!


----------



## Punktlich2

Joppa said:


> You cannot send your application (online) until you are married. What you can do is to make sure you get the State marriage certificate as soon as possible after your marriage, as it's the only proof of marriage British consulate will accept.
> As stated, entry clearance is another, technical name for UK visa.


Not every state issues marriage certificates. New York City, for example, issues its own.

Consular offices are expected to know the rules and the certificates applicable everywhere in their consular districts. Occasionally problems arise when one applies for entry clearance (or any other consular service) and presents a document from some other jurisdiction (US or foreign). Most European countries (but not Britain nor as far as I know Ireland) require their nationals to register a foreign marriage with the consular office responsible for the place the marriage took place. Only then can a visa be applied for by the US (or other alien) spouse at the consular office responsible for their US residence.

US consular officers (and the general public) can find details of foreign documentation of status in the "Reciprocity Schedules" Reciprocity by Country


----------



## jennieo330

Below is the timeline for me - amazing it was processed in 5 business days!!!!! I was settled in for the long haul, trying not to get my hopes up. I followed all the advice on this forum & submitted a very detailed/organized dossier with a table of contents, etc. 

Neither I nor my spouse have current employment in the UK since we've both been working for aid agencies in Africa for the past year. So I was very concerned that with no current income & hardly any savings if they would allow me in! But I submitted letters from both our parents together with their income statements to show that they would support us financially if needed. I guess they thought that was enough!!

This forum was so helpful - thanks again everyone! Best of luck to those out there still applying!!

Country applying from: USA (USA citizen)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): July 3, 2010
Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 14, 2010
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days
Date your visa was received: Received Visa approved and issued email on July 20, 2010!!!


----------



## juniper1

jennieo330 said:


> Below is the timeline for me - amazing it was processed in 5 business days!!!!! I was settled in for the long haul, trying not to get my hopes up. I followed all the advice on this forum & submitted a very detailed/organized dossier with a table of contents, etc.
> 
> Neither I nor my spouse have current employment in the UK since we've both been working for aid agencies in Africa for the past year. So I was very concerned that with no current income & hardly any savings if they would allow me in! But I submitted letters from both our parents together with their income statements to show that they would support us financially if needed. I guess they thought that was enough!!
> 
> This forum was so helpful - thanks again everyone! Best of luck to those out there still applying!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA (USA citizen)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): July 3, 2010
> Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 14, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago
> Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days
> Date your visa was received: Received Visa approved and issued email on July 20, 2010!!!


Hi jennieo330-

My name is Jennie too  and I am a U.S. citizen, married to a British citizen and we currently live in the UK. We'd like to start the process of getting him his green card so we can move back to the U.S. Would it be alot of trouble for you to give me the steps you took? I've done hours of research and i just want to make sure I have the correct steps to take. I'm really anxious to go back home and so am quite anxious about getting this thing over with! It gives me hope that you got yours so quickly! I keep reading it will take months, sometimes years. Anyway, thanks for any insight you can give me!!


----------



## jennieo330

Oh I wish I could help you!! Actually I just applied for a UK Spouse visa to be able to live in the UK with my husband. He has not applied to live in the USA at all - that may be in the future for us but not yet. I honestly don't know about applying for a green card! Maybe there's someone else on this thread who could help?

Best of luck!!

ps - any advice on living/working in the UK???


----------



## juniper1

Oooohhh! Sorry! Misunderstood! I have a spousal visa too but it took alot longer to get than yours. So glad you got it all worked out.

As for living/working here, the hotel i was supposed to transfer to has been under renovation since 2007-it was supposed to open last year (when i got here) but it still hasn't opened! SO i actually haven't been working. As for living, for me it's been rough cause I'm very homesick and I hate the winters. But there's so much history and things to do and see here it helps. I'd recommend trying to drive here right away--that's hard to get use to (at least for me). I'm not giving much advice here--mostly cause I'm still adjusting myself!  ANyway, hope all goes well with you!! Thanmks for replying anyway


----------



## laabroad

*US expats in UK clarifying spousal work rights*

Hi, all-

Great forum! This is my first post, and I have a couple of questions I couldn't find the exact answers to, and I'm hoping you can help. My husband and I are both US citizens, and he'll be taking a job in Yorkshire for a 2-3 year post.

1. If I am given a spouse visa, is my right to work automatic or are there additional steps I need to take to get the right to work?

2. Am I restricted from the right to work because my husband's post is limited (to 2-3 years)? My guess is that he'll get a Tier 2 visa, Intra-company transfer (he's a Sr. Mgr working for a UK company, on loan from the US branch where he is actually a permanent employee). I've searched on the official UK Border Agency Visa Services site and there is no info about spouses being allowed or not allowed to work with this visa. 

Any feedback would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ladyliberty

laabroad said:


> 1. If I am given a spouse visa, is my right to work automatic or are there additional steps I need to take to get the right to work?


You will not be granted a spouse visa as your husband is not a UK citizen. You will be a dependent on his visa, and *will *have the right to work.


----------



## Joppa

laabroad said:


> Hi, all-
> 
> Great forum! This is my first post, and I have a couple of questions I couldn't find the exact answers to, and I'm hoping you can help. My husband and I are both US citizens, and he'll be taking a job in Yorkshire for a 2-3 year post.
> 
> 1. If I am given a spouse visa, is my right to work automatic or are there additional steps I need to take to get the right to work?
> 
> 2. Am I restricted from the right to work because my husband's post is limited (to 2-3 years)? My guess is that he'll get a Tier 2 visa, Intra-company transfer (he's a Sr. Mgr working for a UK company, on loan from the US branch where he is actually a permanent employee). I've searched on the official UK Border Agency Visa Services site and there is no info about spouses being allowed or not allowed to work with this visa.


Yes, you can work without any further formalities once you get your visa as a dependant for a work visa holder but not as a doctor or dentist in training. Your visa in your passport is your document allowing you to work - so show it when you apply for a job. Like everyone starting work in UK for the first time, you have to get your National Insurance number (similar to your SS number). Of course you have to comply with registration and other requirements for a particular job or profession (e.g. nursing, teaching). His limited tenure is of no consequence - you'll be able to work as long as you stay in UK with your husband.

The initial work visa (Tier 2 - Intra-company transfer) is for 3 years plus one month maximum. It can be renewed. 
UK Border Agency | Working and conditions
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantspolicy1.pdf


----------



## pammie

*how did you get on?*



jax83 said:


> Hi! I'm soooo glad I found this website!! I'm really overwhelmed and confused by the visa process. I was hoping someone would be able to help me out.
> 
> Here's my situation- I am American my finance is British. We are engaged and are getting married this August 2010, in America. We then plan on moving back to the UK to live and work.
> 
> I have a couple questions about the visa process.
> 
> 1. Do you have to be married before you send in your application (online) for a marriage visa? Because I was hoping to start the process early, sending in my application (online), booking an appointment for after the wedding where I would then present the marriage certificate, and other evidence.
> 
> 2. Do I need to get entry clearance before applying or is that part of the application process already?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there I am sooo glad i found this to, i am in the very same position as you were. i am from the UK and my fiance is american. I am going over to chicago next month to marry. What exactly did you do? we need all the answers we can get as this has been hard to understand. Are you both now living in the UK and how long did it take? please help thank you soooo much


----------



## Superman007

*UK Visa Process*



Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!




Hello, thank you so much for this information: My partner lives in UK and i'm trying to migrate and work there myself. We've performed the marriage ceremony, etc here in the US. I'm currently waiting for the marriage certificate to arrive so I can start the process. My partner is currently in UK and I need to know exactly what information I need from my partner to submit my application in terms of passport copy, any other paper work, etc? I want to make sure I submit everything that is required. 
And how long would it normally take from this point for my work visa to arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Superman007 said:


> Hello, thank you so much for this information: My partner lives in UK and i'm trying to migrate and work there myself. We've performed the marriage ceremony, etc here in the US. I'm currently waiting for the marriage certificate to arrive so I can start the process. My partner is currently in UK and I need to know exactly what information I need from my partner to submit my application in terms of passport copy, any other paper work, etc? I want to make sure I submit everything that is required.
> And how long would it normally take from this point for my work visa to arrive?


See Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)
Supporting documents and
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/supportingdocssettlement specifics about settlement visa.

Normal processing time is 50 to 60 working days, but if you pay $300 extra for priority service, you get an answer within 10 days.


----------



## Superman007

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


Hello,

Where exactly do they put the visa sticker? All of my US passport pages have been stamped. There are 24 pages in my passport, page 23 only has 3 stamps on it. Page 24 is the only page empty, at the bottom of this page is stated: amendements and endorsements". Can they stamp the visa on this page or do I need to get more pages, get another passport? Help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Superman007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where exactly do they put the visa sticker? All of my US passport pages have been stamped. There are 24 pages in my passport, page 23 only has 3 stamps on it. Page 24 is the only page empty, at the bottom of this page is stated: amendements and endorsements". Can they stamp the visa on this page or do I need to get more pages, get another passport? Help is greatly appreciated!


It's probably prudent to get some pages added to your passport, unless it's due to expire soon, in which case get a new one. Some countries mandate you have two clear pages for visas - UK doesn't but you may travel elsewhere and get more stamps. UK visa sticker takes up almost a full page (they put it sideways).


----------



## Superman007

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!




I am applying for a spouse visa to enter UK from USA. When submitting the Supporting documents folder I will be sending them a copy of my partner from UK's passport. Do I need to send in my original passport or do I send in a copy of my passport when sending in the first folder of supporting documents? 

And I have one blank page left in my passport, page 24 where it states "amendments and endorsements". Is this sufficient or should I arrange to put more pages in my passport?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Bevdeforges

Superman007 said:


> I am applying for a spouse visa to enter UK from USA. When submitting the Supporting documents folder I will be sending them a copy of my partner from UK's passport. Do I need to send in my original passport or do I send in a copy of my passport when sending in the first folder of supporting documents?
> 
> And I have one blank page left in my passport, page 24 where it states "amendments and endorsements". Is this sufficient or should I arrange to put more pages in my passport?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I would get the added pages put into the passport. They can be rather sticky about having adequate space available for both the visa and further stamps.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Little Princess

Wow, this thread is wonderful!! I'm in the process of putting together all the paperwork I can for my American husband to join me in England and it's been the biggest headache I've ever had!

I did have one question about when you intend to travel. If we assume the visa will take 30 days to come through, do we put his intended travel date as that 30th day? Because if it's earlier than that, he won't be able to travel til then. But if we put it as, say, the day he sends off his paperwork, and it takes 3 months to come through, that's 3 months off his 20+ months required in England! 

I'd appreciate it if you could help, am I just over thinking it? I'm really paranoid about this entire process, we're a young couple, both currently unemployed (I'm saturating the area with my applications right now!) with not much savings behind us, and we'll be staying with my parents til we can move into an apartment...!!


----------



## Joppa

Little Princess said:


> Wow, this thread is wonderful!! I'm in the process of putting together all the paperwork I can for my American husband to join me in England and it's been the biggest headache I've ever had!
> 
> I did have one question about when you intend to travel. If we assume the visa will take 30 days to come through, do we put his intended travel date as that 30th day? Because if it's earlier than that, he won't be able to travel til then. But if we put it as, say, the day he sends off his paperwork, and it takes 3 months to come through, that's 3 months off his 20+ months required in England!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could help, am I just over thinking it? I'm really paranoid about this entire process, we're a young couple, both currently unemployed (I'm saturating the area with my applications right now!) with not much savings behind us, and we'll be staying with my parents til we can move into an apartment...!!


You can post-date your intended date of travel by three months from the date of application, and if they process your application before that (as they should), your visa will be valid from the date of travel you've put down. Why don't you pay $300 for priority service: then it will be processed within 10 working days. Your visa will be for 28 months, which gives you a leeway of 4 months beyond the 2 years you need to live in UK before you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR), so that you don't have to leave for UK so soon after your visa becomes valid.


----------



## Superman007

First i'd like to thank you for all the great responses on this site. Its very difficult to get any information in regards to UK visas and this site has helped me get through the process. I now have a spouse Visa to enter the UK from USA. My last question is: 

Is there anything else I need to do before my take of to UK? Once I approach immigration at the airport do I just show them my spouse visa sticker in my passport and thats it? 

And what is the next step in order for me to start work in UK? 

Where do I need to go to apply so I can legally start working?

Thanks again!


----------



## hannah01

*Sponsor question on Settlement Visa*

Can someone else either than my husband be my sponsor? Can my sister in-law be the sponsor? We are both in the US, so there is no way for him to proove that he can support me in the UK. Can you please advise? Or by filling out the sponsor form, my sister in-law will be able to sponsor me?
Thank you





Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Starla

I'm not 100% sure on this but from everything I've read and understood, your spouse is your sponsor. Maybe if you elaborate on your situation, someone else here can help you. Is your husband a UK citizen? Does he have bank accounts in the UK? Will either of you be employed upon entering the UK?


----------



## Joppa

Starla said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this but from everything I've read and understood, your spouse is your sponsor. Maybe if you elaborate on your situation, someone else here can help you. Is your husband a UK citizen? Does he have bank accounts in the UK? Will either of you be employed upon entering the UK?


Your husband is your sponsor, but you can have other financial backers like other family members. You need to provide a formal letter from your s-i-l agreeing to support you financially, and you enclose evidence of her financial state such as bank statements.
See the following:

_Maintenance may be provided by either:

The applicant with their own funds or with funds available to them; or
The sponsor; or
A combination of applicant and sponsor funds; or
*Third party support *(see below).

A couple or other applicant who is/are unable to produce sufficient evidence to meet the maintenance requirement may provide an undertaking from members of their families that those members will support the couple/ applicant until they are able to support themselves from their own resources.

Third party support is not precluded from consideration under the maintenance requirements relating to spouses, civil partners, fiancé(e)s, proposed civil partners, unmarried partners, same-sex partners, children, parents, grandparents and other dependent relatives of sponsors who are settled in the UK.

The Entry Clearance Officer will need to verify and assess an offer of third party support in order to determine whether an applicant satisfies the requirement that he/ she can be adequately maintained in the UK without recourse to public funds. The ECO may request evidence (e.g. original bank statements over at least three months) of the third party’s assets._

Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)


----------



## Angelkissedxx

My husband's manager at work is going to co-sponsor me is that allowed?

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa

Angelkissedxx said:


> My husband's manager at work is going to co-sponsor me is that allowed?


See above. The so-called Third Party support is allowed, but see what you need to do to substantiate it.


----------



## Angelkissedxx

But that just says family doesn't it?

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Bevdeforges

Angelkissedxx said:


> My husband's manager at work is going to co-sponsor me is that allowed?
> 
> Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


In what sense is your husband's manager offering to co-sponsor you? If he's going to "offer you a job" it won't fly. An employer sponsor has to be authorized to hire a foreigner over a local national. It's an administrative process that takes some time and expense to organize and only works for a job-related work visa.

A co-sponsor is generally someone who is offering to support you financially - often allowing you to live with them while you get established - and who promises the government that they will provide financially for you to keep you off the public benefit system. They have to submit all their personal financial information to prove they have adequate resources to support you.

Not sure if a third party can function as a co-sponsor in the UK. Check the instructions for the form or visa you're applying for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Angelkissedxx

She's going to help us out financially until I can get a job to help my husband out with the expenses, and she's also going to allow us to live with her should something happen with our house that makes it uninhabitable, or if we just simply can't live there anymore.

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa

Angelkissedxx said:


> But that just says family doesn't it?


Help from other sources are allowed, provided you can document it, i.e. a formal letter agreeing to support financially, and 3-month worth of bank statement, and if it's with accommodation, copy of tenancy agreeement, mortgage statement or title deeds, and size and number of rooms and how many people currently live there.
Look at MAA guidance.


----------



## Little Princess

*An employer sponsor has to be authorized to hire a foreigner over a local national. It's an administrative process that takes some time and expense to organize and only works for a job-related work visa.*

Can I just ask, I'm applying for a spousal visa for my American husband to come to the UK. I've read that you just have to provide job offer letters. My Dad is offering my husband a job working for him. Does he have to provide more documentation or is a job offer letter sufficient since it's not a work visa? I haven't seen anywhere else that more than a letter is required? Thanks


----------



## bryanltz

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


This is fantastic! Just what my partner and I need! thank you. I will be divorced next month (Im the UK citizen) and she will be in her final stages when she comes over here on a financee visa hopefully at the end of the year. This info has come to me at exactly the write time, a great walkthrough, thanks


----------



## geishaborealis

I know this forum is not new but, your steps do help. I wanted to know did you just wait for the visa or did you do the priority service through Worldbridge because paying more than $100. for that servuce seems weird to me almost like a scam. How long did it take you to get your UK spouse visa. Thanks


----------



## C4L23

I am from the UK and she is a Texas gal. We met while I was living and working in Germany and fell in love. We carried on a long distance relationship for the next year and a half, seeing each other every few months until I moved back to the UK and secured myself a new job. She arrived here a couple of months later, about a year ago on a student visa when we decided to get married. Because her visa was due to expire we travelled to Las Vegas earlier this month where we married. We then travelled to New York with all our documents, carrying out extensive research (all of that from the opening thread) and submitted them to abriggs, applied for the visa, biometrics and waited. I left shortly after arriving in New York to come back to the UK for work and we've now been waiting for over a week. We paid for an expiditory service, with a turn around of three or four days. Last week she received an email saying that she needed to collect a further document from Dallas. Stressed, very worried and upset I advised her to go to Dallas and collect the document, which she did in one day while I made all the necessary phonecalls. She then submitted it on Thursday and they said she should have the visa on Friday. Friday comes and no reply. She is alone, scared and worried in New York and for her there is no plan B. If this fails, can she/we re-apply and is she able to travel back to the UK where she now already considers home.


----------



## Joppa

C4L23 said:


> I am from the UK and she is a Texas gal. We met while I was living and working in Germany and fell in love. We carried on a long distance relationship for the next year and a half, seeing each other every few months until I moved back to the UK and secured myself a new job. She arrived here a couple of months later, about a year ago on a student visa when we decided to get married. Because her visa was due to expire we travelled to Las Vegas earlier this month where we married. We then travelled to New York with all our documents, carrying out extensive research (all of that from the opening thread) and submitted them to abriggs, applied for the visa, biometrics and waited. I left shortly after arriving in New York to come back to the UK for work and we've now been waiting for over a week. We paid for an expiditory service, with a turn around of three or four days. Last week she received an email saying that she needed to collect a further document from Dallas. Stressed, very worried and upset I advised her to go to Dallas and collect the document, which she did in one day while I made all the necessary phonecalls. She then submitted it on Thursday and they said she should have the visa on Friday. Friday comes and no reply. She is alone, scared and worried in New York and for her there is no plan B. If this fails, can she/we re-apply and is she able to travel back to the UK where she now already considers home.


If the consulate has said the visa was being issued, then there is nothing to worry about. Since they aren't in charge of delivery service, and being a weekend, if nothing arrives on Monday she should contact them and ask.


----------



## C4L23

Joppa said:


> If the consulate has said the visa was being issued, then there is nothing to worry about. Since they aren't in charge of delivery service, and being a weekend, if nothing arrives on Monday she should contact them and ask.


Thanks for your reply. I know we may be worrying excessively, but it is so scary that we are waiting and our future is dependant on someone to rubber stamp something and that my wife has no recourse to a Plan B. When I phoned the agency that had a look at the status of the application and I was told that it was still processing, but we haven't been told that the visa was being issued; it was just the "to make you feel better" response from the service we used to look over our application and evidence before it was submitted to the consulte. I will post when we hear something.


----------



## geishaborealis

Do you know how long it takes to get a new passport with your new last name after you are married? If I get married in the US I know I have to send in a lot of documents and I want to get everything done as quick as I can. Thank you for your previous comment it did help


----------



## Angelkissedxx

Yes I know how long as I did it myself I got married to my UK husband in the US sent off for my amendment (which is free if you fit the guidelines ) and when you send in your maiden name passport to do this they'll punch holes in it (making it non-valid) and give you an entirely new passport with your recent photos in it and your marriage certificate and it takes about 2 weeks to get it back NON expedited


----------



## geishaborealis

That's very quick thank you for the information


----------



## bryanltz

can I just ask, my fiancee is applying for her visa from the usa to come to the uk. how far in advance of coming here can she apply for the visa and once she has it how long does it last before she has to use it to come to the uk. thanks


----------



## Joppa

bryanltz said:


> can I just ask, my fiancee is applying for her visa from the usa to come to the uk. how far in advance of coming here can she apply for the visa and once she has it how long does it last before she has to use it to come to the uk. thanks


The visa can only be postdated by 3 months from the date of application. The visa will be valid for 6 months, and while she can enter UK at any time during that period, the earlier she can, the better it will be, as she can use almost the full 6 months to give notice, get wed and apply for further leave to remain as spouse.


----------



## bryanltz

Joppa said:


> The visa can only be postdated by 3 months from the date of application. The visa will be valid for 6 months, and while she can enter UK at any time during that period, the earlier she can, the better it will be, as she can use almost the full 6 months to give notice, get wed and apply for further leave to remain as spouse.


sorry to sound a bit dense so she has to apply a maximum of 3 months before she wishes to fly?


----------



## Joppa

bryanltz said:


> sorry to sound a bit dense so she has to apply a maximum of 3 months before she wishes to fly?


That's right. So apply tomorrow if she wishes to fly on July 4th (good date for Uncle Sam!), as it will be valid from July 4th even if the application is processed in a few weeks, and there is no need to pay extra $300 for priority.


----------



## Superman007

*Got a Spouse visa for UK, can I work in EU?*

Hello,
Quick question: I"m a USA citizen and currently I have a 2 UK year spouse visa and I'm living in the UK. Can I work in other EU countries or is my visa restricted to only work in UK?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Joppa

Superman007 said:


> Hello,
> Quick question: I"m a USA citizen and currently I have a 2 UK year spouse visa and I'm living in the UK. Can I work in other EU countries or is my visa restricted to only work in UK?


Only in UK I'm afraid. Even when you get indefinite leave to remain, it's only valid in UK. You need British citizenship to work in other EU countries, unless your spouse is an EU national and you are accompanying them. You still need to obtain residence permit before you can work.


----------



## geishaborealis

The British Consulate in New York is where I sent my visa and all my documents, I looked up my package and saw that they had received it and signed for it on Thursday August 4th, it's Saturday and they have not emailed to say anything is it normal for the to not always email? Or will they probably look at my visa on Monday since I sent it towards the middle of their working week? I did not do priority for anything except for shipping the package, do you know how long it takes to process a UK spouse visa?


----------



## Joppa

geishaborealis said:


> The British Consulate in New York is where I sent my visa and all my documents, I looked up my package and saw that they had received it and signed for it on Thursday August 4th, it's Saturday and they have not emailed to say anything is it normal for the to not always email? Or will they probably look at my visa on Monday since I sent it towards the middle of their working week? I did not do priority for anything except for shipping the package, do you know how long it takes to process a UK spouse visa?


They tend to email once your pack is at the top of the pile and an ECO is about to start looking at it.
According to NY Consulate website, as of 1st August the average processing time for non-priority settlement visa is 10 working days or 2 weeks.


----------



## geishaborealis

Ok thanks a lot for your reply and help


----------



## Stumped

I'm a US citizen living in the UK in the final year of my 2-year PSW visa. I am shortly going to marry an EU citizen residing in the UK. Three questions about my upcoming spouse visa application: (1) How long before my current PSW visa expires should I apply? (2) How long will the spouse visa take to be processed (roughly)? (3) Is there a maintenance of funds requirement for the spouse visa? I have a steady job in the UK currently, and can provide evidence of a monthly pay check, but I don't have to provide evidence of, say, having at least £800 in my account? I had to provide this evidence for my PSW visa, and it was a pain...

Thanks!


----------



## geishaborealis

I know yo said that it's usually 10 working days to process so since mine was received on a Thursday would I count that business day or do you think they would probably start the days on a Monday? Is there a way to contact the New York British Consulate to check the status of my visa or are they usually pretty good about responding by email before it has been a month?


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> I'm a US citizen living in the UK in the final year of my 2-year PSW visa. I am shortly going to marry an EU citizen residing in the UK. Three questions about my upcoming spouse visa application:
> (1) How long before my current PSW visa expires should I apply?


At least a day before. Your stay will be automatically extended while they consider your application. Realistically, a month or so, but the sooner you get your FLR as spouse, the earlier you can apply for ILR (2 years).



> (2) How long will the spouse visa take to be processed (roughly)?


Up to 6 months if you send your application in. Same day if you go for premium service at public enquiry office (£850 as opposed to £550 by post), and you get your passport and residence permit within a week.



> (3) Is there a maintenance of funds requirement for the spouse visa? I have a steady job in the UK currently, and can provide evidence of a monthly pay check, but I don't have to provide evidence of, say, having at least £800 in my account? I had to provide this evidence for my PSW visa, and it was a pain...


Yes there is. This is what the form FLR(M) says:

_Evidence of your finances. Bank statements, building society savings books, pay slips or other formal documents as evidence of your and your partner’s ability to maintain and accommodate yourselves and any dependants without recourse to public funds._ http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/formflrm1020091.pdf

So you may get away with just sending in your pay slips for the past 6 months, but I'd send bank statements as well, to be sure.


----------



## nyclon

Stumped said:


> I'm a US citizen living in the UK in the final year of my 2-year PSW visa. I am shortly going to marry an EU citizen residing in the UK. Three questions about my upcoming spouse visa application: (1) How long before my current PSW visa expires should I apply? (2) How long will the spouse visa take to be processed (roughly)? (3) Is there a maintenance of funds requirement for the spouse visa? I have a steady job in the UK currently, and can provide evidence of a monthly pay check, but I don't have to provide evidence of, say, having at least £800 in my account? I had to provide this evidence for my PSW visa, and it was a pain...
> 
> Thanks!


If you are going to marry an EU citizen (other than a UK citizen), don't you qualify for an EEA Family permit?

See:

EEA and Swiss nationals - visa application guide


----------



## Joppa

nyclon said:


> If you are going to marry an EU citizen (other than a UK citizen), don't you qualify for an EEA Family permit?
> 
> See:
> 
> EEA and Swiss nationals - visa application guide


You are correct. The OP can't apply for spouse settlement visa, as the partner isn't a British citizen or considered settled in UK (but excercising community rights). So the OP should apply on form EEA(2) for a residence card valid 5 years (free of charge).
UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national

Currently the postal application can take up to 6 months (someone I know waited 5 months last year), and there is no fast-track service. A premium, paid-for service is in the planning and will be announced in due course on UKBA site.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> You are correct. *The OP can't apply for spouse settlement visa, as the partner isn't a British citizen or considered settled in UK (but excercising community rights).* So the OP should apply on form EEA(2) for a residence card valid 5 years (free of charge).


I think my (future) wife does qualify as "present and settled in the UK", under the terms required for the spouse visa. She is Polish and has been living and working in the same job in the UK for almost 10 years. In which case I can apply under the spouse visa...unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> This is what the form FLR(M) says:
> 
> _Evidence of your finances. Bank statements, building society savings books, pay slips or other formal documents as evidence of your and your partner’s ability to maintain and accommodate yourselves and any dependants without recourse to public funds._
> 
> So you may get away with just sending in your pay slips for the past 6 months, but I'd send bank statements as well, to be sure.


Thanks for your help. I don't suppose you know if there is a specific amount that I'd need to have had in my account? For example, my PSW visa application required me to have above a certain amount of money in my account for 3 months prior to the application. I do not see in the FLR(M) a specific amount that would prove my ability to maintain and accommodate myself without recourse to public funds....if there were a specific requirement (like the PSW visa) I would be making sure I have that amount in my account, but as there isn't any specified amount I'm a bit uncertain about how I can prove something to the extent that is needed...


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> I think my (future) wife does qualify as "present and settled in the UK", under the terms required for the spouse visa. She is Polish and has been living and working in the same job in the UK for almost 10 years. In which case I can apply under the spouse visa...unless I'm mistaken.


EEA and Swiss citizens are a special case and they don't in fact become 'settled' in UK under the immigration law no matter how long they have lived and worked here. 
And this is what the guidance to FLR(M) says:

_If you are a national of a country from outside the European Economic Area (EEA) and your partner is an EEA national exercising Treaty Rights in the UK, *you should not be applying on form FLR(M)*. As a family member of an EEA national, you should apply for a residence card or permanent residence under EEA Regulations on form EEA2 or EEA4 depending on your circumstances._

http://www.ind.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/guideflrm1020091.pdf page 2


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> Thanks for your help. I don't suppose you know if there is a specific amount that I'd need to have had in my account? For example, my PSW visa application required me to have above a certain amount of money in my account for 3 months prior to the application. I do not see in the FLR(M) a specific amount that would prove my ability to maintain and accommodate myself without recourse to public funds....if there were a specific requirement (like the PSW visa) I would be making sure I have that amount in my account, but as there isn't any specified amount I'm a bit uncertain about how I can prove something to the extent that is needed...


No specific amount is laid down as personal circumstances differ, but generall speaking, most people who have been successful had, in terms of steady UK income, joint savings and any help from relatives etc in the region of £10,000 to £15,000 for up to 6 months, or £2000 to £2500 per month.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> EEA and Swiss citizens are a special case and they don't in fact become 'settled' in UK under the immigration law no matter how long they have lived and worked here.
> And this is what the guidance to FLR(M) says:
> 
> _If you are a national of a country from outside the European Economic Area (EEA) and your partner is an EEA national exercising Treaty Rights in the UK, *you should not be applying on form FLR(M)*. As a family member of an EEA national, you should apply for a residence card or permanent residence under EEA Regulations on form EEA2 or EEA4 depending on your circumstances._


OK, thanks that helps. The "settled" bit is a bit opaque. Thanks for explaining it.

Here's a further question, then, if I may. So I am currently living and working in the UK on a PSW visa, would like to marry my EEA partner here in the UK, and would then (if I am following you correctly) be able to apply for a residence document as a non-EEA partner of an EEA national. 

Which form do I apply under while I am still here in the UK? And will this affect my right to work? That is, if I am successful in my application, what rights will I then be granted?


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> OK, thanks that helps. The "settled" bit is a bit opaque. Thanks for explaining it.
> 
> Here's a further question, then, if I may. So I am currently living and working in the UK on a PSW visa, would like to marry my EEA partner here in the UK, and would then (if I am following you correctly) be able to apply for a residence document as a non-EEA partner of an EEA national.
> 
> Which form do I apply under while I am still here in the UK? And will this affect my right to work? That is, if I am successful in my application, what rights will I then be granted?


It's EEA2 I mentioned in an earlier post. See UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national.
You will have the same right as your EEA partner under European law. The only fly in the ointment is the long processing time, currently up to 6 months. They are planning to introduce a paid-for premium service for residence card, but nothing has been announced yet. You will get a certificate of application soon after applying, and provided you have sent in satisfactory documents establishing your identity and marriage to an EEA national, it will state your right to work.
One thing that is different from FLR(M) is that it will take you 5 years to become a permanent resident, instead of 2 years.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> You will have the same right as your EEA partner under European law. The only fly in the ointment is the long processing time, currently up to 6 months. They are planning to introduce a paid-for premium service for residence card, but nothing has been announced yet. You will get a certificate of application soon after applying, and provided you have sent in satisfactory documents establishing your identity and marriage to an EEA national, it will state your right to work.
> One thing that is different from FLR(M) is that it will take you 5 years to become a permanent resident, instead of 2 years.


Thanks again. Regarding the processing time (ie, up to 6 months) -- am I right in thinking that I just need to submit my application a day before my current (PSW) visa expires? That is, I don't need to apply with the EEA2 6 months before my current visa expires?

(I don't plan on submitting it a day before the current one expires, but just theoretically...)


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> Thanks again. Regarding the processing time (ie, up to 6 months) -- am I right in thinking that I just need to submit my application a day before my current (PSW) visa expires? That is, I don't need to apply with the EEA2 6 months before my current visa expires?
> 
> (I don't plan on submitting it a day before the current one expires, but just theoretically...)


You can apply on EEA2 at any time after your marriage, and the sooner you do, the sooner you get your residence card. And yes, you can up to the expiry of your current visa.


----------



## geishaborealis

I read somewhere that if you do not have your documents sent in two weeks after your bio metrics you have to start the application again. Since mine is sent in and they signed for it on August 4th am I ok or if they do not see it within two weeks am I going to have to start over? Is there a number where I can contact them at the New York British Consulate to see the status of my settlement visa or is there someone I can contact? I know you said 10 days which is 2 weeks but, do you know of anyone recently that had that time frame? I am really nervous and I want to go back home and be with my husband and having no way to speed up the process is really frustrating to me.


----------



## Joppa

geishaborealis said:


> I read somewhere that if you do not have your documents sent in two weeks after your bio metrics you have to start the application again. Since mine is sent in and they signed for it on August 4th am I ok or if they do not see it within two weeks am I going to have to start over? Is there a number where I can contact them at the New York British Consulate to see the status of my settlement visa or is there someone I can contact? I know you said 10 days which is 2 weeks but, do you know of anyone recently that had that time frame? I am really nervous and I want to go back home and be with my husband and having no way to speed up the process is really frustrating to me.


No you can't and they tell you not to. Just wait for your emails.


----------



## geishaborealis

Ok thanks I am probably just getting stressed too easily I hope I hear something by this week or next though as that will be two weeks.


----------



## geishaborealis

I just got an email saying that my stuff is getting organised and ECO is going to be looking through my spouse visa and documents


----------



## geishaborealis

It's a bit late to worry now since my visa is in the process but, I am curious if anyone thinks mine will be approved. My husband and I are not working at the moment though have at least 20,000 pounds in the bank. The flat we stay in has 3 rooms and 2 flatmates so a total of 4 people in the flat and my hubby's parent's said we could stay with them if we needed to and this was mentioned. I pretty much sent in all the documents on the list that I needed to. We have a good deal of money and he has a master's degree so he can get a skilled job I am just thinking they may say something since we are not employed but, am hoping they see how much is in the bank and approve it so I can move home to be with my hubby.


----------



## nadiennadien1234

I have recently got married, and my husband is on Tier (1) General from October 2007.
I have mistaken submitted a form VAF-4A instead of VAF-10. I filled the application online, and since am not planning to work, so i choose settlement rather the work in the type of visa section.
I have submitted my application on the 3rd of August in Cairo, Egypt, and it has just arrived the visa section yesterday. Can you please let me know what can be done?
Can I fill another application form, and submit it at the visa section or what?


----------



## Joppa

nadiennadien1234 said:


> I have recently got married, and my husband is on Tier (1) General from October 2007.
> I have mistaken submitted a form VAF-4A instead of VAF-10. I filled the application online, and since am not planning to work, so i choose settlement rather the work in the type of visa section.
> I have submitted my application on the 3rd of August in Cairo, Egypt, and it has just arrived the visa section yesterday. Can you please let me know what can be done?
> Can I fill another application form, and submit it at the visa section or what?


Withdraw your application immediately, but if you have already given your biometrics, it's too late to get your fees refunded. If you haven't been to your biometric appointment, you should get your money back. Then reapply as a dependant of Tier 1 visa holder.


----------



## nadiennadien1234

Thank you for the prompt reply, I am going crazy trying to find an alternative rather than applying from scratch and paying the full amount.


----------



## Joppa

nadiennadien1234 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply, I am going crazy trying to find an alternative rather than applying from scratch and paying the full amount.


There isn't. The only way to get your money back is if you haven't yet attended your biometric appointment.


----------



## geishaborealis

*My UK Spouse Visa Timeline *

July 27th- Got married to my my awesome husband
July30th- Online Visa Application
August 2nd- Bio metrics appointment
August 4th- Tracked visa and documents and the New York British Consulate got them.
August 10th- I received an email saying that they opened my visa and documents and were preparing them.
August 12th- I got a second email saying an ECO has been assigned to look into my visa application. Now I am just waiting for them to say yes!


----------



## cheetos

geishaborealis said:


> July 27th- Got married to my my awesome husband
> July30th- Online Visa Application
> August 2nd- Bio metrics appointment
> August 4th- Tracked visa and documents and the New York British Consulate got them.
> August 10th- I received an email saying that they opened my visa and documents and were preparing them.
> August 12th- I got a second email saying an ECO has been assigned to look into my visa application. Now I am just waiting for them to say yes!


Geishaborealis, did you use the "settlement priority service" to expedite your application ahead of others? 
I'm getting ready to start the application process & was curious to know if you used the priority service. Thanks.


----------



## geishaborealis

No I did not use the priority service all I did was over night my visa and documents. I am happy that they are speeding up the process and I hope to hear from them this week or next so I can go home


----------



## cheetos

That is awesome! I'm glad your application process is being quickly pushed through. I wish I had the confidence to do the same. I might just use the expedited service, just in case. Let us know when your application is finalized.

Another question: 
Other than your sponsors letter to confirm your relationship and to support your application, did you submit your own type of letter detailing your relationship and other supporting information?

I will include a table of content & use a collapsible file folder to make it visually easy for the entry clearance officer; besides that, I have not read anything in the supporting documents section of the UKBA website that states I must also create a letter with any details. 

(I still have not done the visa application)
Thanks again.


----------



## geishaborealis

If you can afford it and want to do it then do it. I just thought $300.00 was a lot plus my husband payed for my visa so i really did not want to get it plus it does not guarantee a yes answer it just will probably put your application ahead. I am happy with the process so far though  I did type a letter and so did my husband about our intentions and plans together for the future I also gave them a timeline  Good luck with your visa and if you do not do the priority they should answer it quick as long as it is straight forward processing times as of now are only 5-10 business days or 2 weeks


----------



## cheetos

I'll have to think about it. So far your processing time is good... I hope my application does not get stuck in a queue. 
Hey your husbands copies of biometrics / birth certificate / etc., were those needing to be certified / notarized copies? The guide only states copies are needed; I assume regular hard copies are fine. 

Every time I read through the guide I pick up on little things that make me believe I'll mess up the visa package.


----------



## geishaborealis

I sent in the original birth certificate or well it says certified copy on it because really the hospital has the original. I sent in the bio metrics and just made a copy myself they do not have to be certified I did not have anything that said certified copy other than my marriage certificate and me and my husband's birth certificate  They are not as picky as people seem to think and on the UKBA site it says you decide really what to send in. I sent in a good amount of stuff but, not everything on the list and they were fine with it  Did not even get an email to say they were sending my visa so they are being super fast and efficient but, you may miss an email. Do not stress out too much I know it's easier said then done but, I was pacing back and forth worrying. It's up to you about paying the fee but so far me and other have not used it and had excellent timing on our visas


----------



## cheetos

Ok. Thanks Geishaborealis. 
After I get this application moving, I will then have to tackle the process of crossing over my work credentials... 
Overall, the process seems easy but I still wish we could just automatically be granted permanent stay right away (of course sham weddings would rise). We have to follow the process though


----------



## geishaborealis

No problem any questions you have I will be more than happy to answer I know this process can be a bit intimidating and I asked pages a questions for this a while back  I wanted my visa right away but, I understand how they need to make sure everything is valid. Good luck on your visa!


----------



## geishaborealis

*My Updated Timeline*

July 27th - Married my awesome hubby
July 30th- Filled out the online UK Spouse Visa application
August 2nd - Bio metrics Appointment
August 3rd- Shipped my visa application and documents
August 4th- Received by the New York British Consulate
August 10th- First email saying my visa and documents were opened and being prepared.
August 12th- Second email saying that my visa application was being assigned to an ECO.
August 16th- My husband's birthday and my UK Spouse Visa Was approved and I got it in the mail today!


----------



## nhkamptz

cheetos said:


> That is awesome! I'm glad your application process is being quickly pushed through. I wish I had the confidence to do the same. I might just use the expedited service, just in case. Let us know when your application is finalized.
> 
> Another question:
> Other than your sponsors letter to confirm your relationship and to support your application, did you submit your own type of letter detailing your relationship and other supporting information?
> 
> I will include a table of content & use a collapsible file folder to make it visually easy for the entry clearance officer; besides that, I have not read anything in the supporting documents section of the UKBA website that states I must also create a letter with any details.
> 
> (I still have not done the visa application)
> Thanks again.


I used expedited service and got approval the very next day. I see that processing times for normal service are quite fast now, but I am SO impatient and it was worth the $300 to know in 24 hours!! My schedule was:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online July 13
Date biometrics taken: July 29 (they had earlier openings but my schedule was tricky)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days (we paid for expedited service)
Date your visa was received: received approval email at 4:30 on August 12!

I used a binder with tabs and a table of contents. In addition to my husband's letter (confirming our relationship and that he "approves" of my visa application!), I sent a cover letter briefly outlining our relationship and why I am choosing to relocate to the UK verses him coming to the US.


----------



## cheetos

nhkamptz said:


> I used expedited service and got approval the very next day. I see that processing times for normal service are quite fast now, but I am SO impatient and it was worth the $300 to know in 24 hours!! My schedule was:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online July 13
> Date biometrics taken: July 29 (they had earlier openings but my schedule was tricky)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days (we paid for expedited service)
> Date your visa was received: received approval email at 4:30 on August 12!
> 
> I used a binder with tabs and a table of contents. In addition to my husband's letter (confirming our relationship and that he "approves" of my visa application!), I sent a cover letter briefly outlining our relationship and why I am choosing to relocate to the UK verses him coming to the US.


Thanks nhkamptz. A binder with tabs & a cover letter sound like good ideas. Glad to hear you were given quick results. :clap2:


----------



## cheetos

geishaborealis said:


> July 27th - Married my awesome hubby
> July 30th- Filled out the online UK Spouse Visa application
> August 2nd - Bio metrics Appointment
> August 3rd- Shipped my visa application and documents
> August 4th- Received by the New York British Consulate
> August 10th- First email saying my visa and documents were opened and being prepared.
> August 12th- Second email saying that my visa application was being assigned to an ECO.
> August 16th- My husband's birthday and my UK Spouse Visa Was approved and I got it in the mail today!


Great news for your husband on his birthday  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## geishaborealis

Thanks a lot


----------



## cheetos

What did you two use for pictures? 
I'm going to include hard copy photos with a brief description & then provide a simple color copy on paper. If the ECO needs copies I would imagine that a color copy on plain paper of the exact photo would suffice.


----------



## geishaborealis

I used some of the photos my dad had printed out from our wedding it was on glossy paper. Then I used some pictures we have on facebook and I just used regular printer paper they sent them all back and you do not need to send in loads of them or anything.


----------



## johnmcl

*john*



geishaborealis said:


> Thanks a lot


sorry for intrusion! i /we are now in the procees of begining an application fiancee or spouse visa depending on where we marry! how do i/we post questions she is usa im uk...spent days reading posts/threads many thanks to all who contributed! not used to forums. apoligies ...this is all so daunting


----------



## cheetos

johnmcl said:


> sorry for intrusion! i /we are now in the procees of begining an application fiancee or spouse visa depending on where we marry! how do i/we post questions she is usa im uk...spent days reading posts/threads many thanks to all who contributed! not used to forums. apoligies ...this is all so daunting


I've posted questions here about the spouse visa and two members have helped me. 

As for the fiance visa... there might be another thread on the topic but from my experience:

I called the U.S. Immigrations toll free number & the personnel that assisted me made it clear that my, then, fiance did not need the fiance visa *"if"* she was planning on returning back to the UK. 
The person also mentioned that my, then, fiance would have to tell the airport immigrations officer [if asked about her intentions] she is meeting me and we plan on getting married but will return to the UK and then physically present her return ticket or itinerary. 
You only need the Fiance visa if you plan on staying within the U.S. after your married. The immigration person also noted that if a fiance visa is not obtained and you stay, then you are committing immigration fraud, could face deportation, and be banned from setting foot into the U.S. for 10 years. Scary. If it is a legit reason (her flight was cancelled or unable to return home due to injury) then she can stay for longer. Keep in mind that an immigrations officer told me this over the phone... I do not know where you can find this policy online perhaps in the U.S. Immigrations website.

On a good note, we didn't get a fiance visa because my wife planned on returning to the UK & now we are happily married =]

Now we are going through the process of applying for my spouse visa. 
Hope this helps.

******I'm not sure it is the same process if you guys decide to marry over in the UK (Any input from members would be great)*******


----------



## Guest

johnmcl said:


> sorry for intrusion! i /we are now in the procees of begining an application fiancee or spouse visa depending on where we marry! how do i/we post questions she is usa im uk...spent days reading posts/threads many thanks to all who contributed! not used to forums. apoligies ...this is all so daunting


It can all seem a lot complicated, but eventually it comes clear. It depends on your unique situation and where your circumstances fit into the UKBA parameters. Have you had a look at the requirements for the fiancee visa versus the settlement visa? 

For example: Have you met face-to-face? Are you over 21? Can you document your relationship? Do you have a nice stash o' cash in the bank? A place to live? A job? Prospects of a job at a living wage? Is she employable? Does she have a bit of savings?

ETA: The forum has a nice set of 'how-to's, look around the pages, you'll soon be lobbing in questions like an old forum user!


----------



## geishaborealis

I did remember I sent in this form as well. 
https://ukvisas-stage.ukvisas.gov.u...ponsorform?&Cred=bmFkaWFidGhvbWFzOnN3dXJlVzZ1

It's a sponsor form that your spouse fills out it's just saying they are responsible for you and are inviting you. I dislike saying sponsor because he is my husband not an employer but, that's what it says. When I sent in my documents I used a binder as well with tabs and sheet protectors. I sent in

-Pictures of my husband and I at the wedding and a few from before like
about a year before.
-Bank statements from both of us. They will look at your UK spouse's closer than
your's. I know because I have little savings.
-Tenancy Agreement
-My husband's pay stubs. I did not send in mine because I had not worked since December 2009 and that was when I was going to the UK.
-My husband's NHS card
-My husband's and my birth certificate
-Marriage certificate
-Wedding cards
- A letter from me and my husband stating what our plans are together my husband also mentioned we would could get help from his parents if we needed it.
-Sponsor form
-My husband and my CV
-My passport
-Copy of my husband's passport
-2 passport sized photos of me
-Boarding tickets from my husband 
-My itinerary for when I want to return into the UK
-Bio metrics appointment paper stamped

Everything had copies along with it except for my pictures which they sent back.
This is just what I sent in just to give you an idea. On the UKBA site is where you can decide what you should send in. Some people have sent in a load more but, some was irrelevant to me and like some other members have said what they really want to see is to make sure that you are not going to need public funds so as long as there is a good amount of money you should be fine.


----------



## cheetos

geishaborealis said:


> I did remember I sent in this form as well.
> https://ukvisas-stage.ukvisas.gov.u...ponsorform?&Cred=bmFkaWFidGhvbWFzOnN3dXJlVzZ1
> 
> It's a sponsor form that your spouse fills out it's just saying they are responsible for you and are inviting you.



Geisha, 
At the UKBA website, within the visa forms section; I found the SU07/01 form but it states that is only needed for dependent relatives. 
I noticed, while doing the online application, an alert shows up stating that this form is needed if sponsoring a dependent. Did you only include this form to be cautious?


From UKBA website:

"Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)
If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependent relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07) below. By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application."


----------



## Joppa

cheetos said:


> Geisha,
> At the UKBA website, within the visa forms section; I found the SU07/01 form but it states that is only needed for dependent relatives.
> I noticed, while doing the online application, an alert shows up stating that this form is needed if sponsoring a dependent. Did you only include this form to be cautious?
> 
> 
> From UKBA website:
> 
> "Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)
> If you are applying for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependent relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07) below. By signing this form, your sponsor confirms that they will be responsible for your maintenance and accommodation in the UK. You should include this completed form when you make your settlement application."


Same form can be used by any other kind of sponsor, such as a relative. As for your spouse, it's assumed that they will support you with maintenance and accommodation, and details should be included on the application form under sponsor on section 8.6 and 8.7.
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf4a


----------



## geishaborealis

Yeah I know it doesn't say you needed it but, another member said they sent it in and it they accepted it so it's just a reminder to them confirming really.


----------



## cheetos

Thanks Joppa.

& Thank you Geisha for posting the list of documents you included, very useful.


----------



## johnmcl

thankyou so much for any input i realise every situation is unique if she is refused ! how steadfast is her chances of coming in on a spouse visa after we marry we did discuss marrying there (USA)because of family members not being able to travel ! can they actually deny our right to live as a family ?


----------



## Joppa

johnmcl said:


> thankyou so much for any input i realise every situation is unique if she is refused ! how steadfast is her chances of coming in on a spouse visa after we marry we did discuss marrying there (USA)because of family members not being able to travel ! can they actually deny our right to live as a family ?


The way I'd want to put is that the UK immigration law does recognise the right of its citizens to marry anyone they choose and settle together in UK. But the law also has to protect the best interest of the country, laying down certain conditions to be met, so that those who aren't genuine (practising visa scams, bogus marriages etc) are eliminated, that the relationship is durable (no point in allowing a couple in when their marriage/long-term relationship is failing) and that foreign spouse/partner and their dependants don't become a burden on the state, putting further strain on overstretched public services and fermenting public discord and disorder.


----------



## geishaborealis

No Problem  I did put some emails in there but only about two from when my husband and I started chatting. You do not need a lot and I just said we did skype video calls


----------



## cheetos

geishaborealis said:


> No Problem  I did put some emails in there but only about two from when my husband and I started chatting. You do not need a lot and I just said we did skype video calls


I was thinking of adding several emails & skype message logs. I'll definitely add major receipts though. I've been going through the online application and will finish soon.


----------



## geishaborealis

Send as many in as you feel comfortable with. I only sent two in and told them we video called on skype. good luck with your application you will get it just be patient I know I was not and it only took a week and I was still wanting to rush it.


----------



## geishaborealis

Not sure where to post this but, I need help on this topic.
I just want to make sure but, changing to my married name on my social security card and passport will not make my visa invalid will it? I will not have to get a whole new visa I just need to carry both passports and all? I still have more than two years on my visa so is changing to my married name that early before it expires going to cause confusion? When I go take the life in the UK test will it matter that the visa is not in my name on the visa?


I do have another question again. When I get my new passport and social security card do I have to apply for a bio metrics residence card and get an NTL stamp for my visa or is that for something different?


----------



## cheetos

Did everyone here print the online visa application using A4 paper size? I'm having a hard time finding a printing store that can do this request. I've tried FedEx, Staples, Office Depot, & several independent printing stores....


----------



## Joppa

cheetos said:


> Did everyone here print the online visa application using A4 paper size? I'm having a hard time finding a printing store that can do this request. I've tried FedEx, Staples, Office Depot, & several independent printing stores....


You are recommended to use A4, as the application form is formatted to fit on A4 size paper.
If you can't find local stockists, both Staples and Office Depot can order you one or you can get one delivered by mail order.
Copy Paper and Multipurpose Paper | Staples® and look down the list, and
Hammermill Fore Multipurpose Paper A4 8 14 x 11 34 20 Lb White Ream Of 500 Sheets by Office Depot


----------



## cheetos

Joppa said:


> You are recommended to use A4, as the application form is formatted to fit on A4 size paper.
> If you can't find local stockists, both Staples and Office Depot can order you one or you can get one delivered by mail order.
> Copy Paper and Multipurpose Paper | Staples® and look down the list, and
> Hammermill Fore Multipurpose Paper A4 8 14 x 11 34 20 Lb White Ream Of 500 Sheets by Office Depot


Thanks for replying Joppa. 
I just got in contact with a store that can print on Legal paper and trim it down to the exact dimensions of the A4 paper size. 

Is it recommended to print on one or both sides of paper? 
I might just opt for one sided since I noticed several barcodes on the final print.


----------



## Joppa

cheetos said:


> Thanks for replying Joppa.
> I just got in contact with a store that can print on Legal paper and trim it down to the exact dimensions of the A4 paper size.
> 
> Is it recommended to print on one or both sides of paper?
> I might just opt for one sided since I noticed several barcodes on the final print.


Single-sided, normally.


----------



## Stumped

I am a US citizen currently in the UK on a Post-study Work Visa. It expires in February. I am due to be married to an EU citizen (Polish, my long-time girlfriend) very soon. I have found no hindrance or legal reason (either UK or US) that I cannot be married to her.....I have resided in the UK for several years now, and have a job. Is there any restriction against my getting married here? I plan on applying for a residence card (ie, as a family member of an EEA citizen) after the marriage.


----------



## margaret804

*Thank you, Starla...*

I agree with you about all this is so nerve-wracking!!! We are about to start this process soon. I am american citizen and my soon to be husband is a british citizen. I am wondering about original personal type letters and cards from each other through the years....sometimes we did not put dates on them. Does this matter? And should we send originals and copies of things like personal letters/cards? I pray this all goes smoothly for us. Thank you so much for your post. It is VERY helpful to all who are about to embark on this daunting journey.


----------



## margaret804

*One more thing!!! ....a question....*

Starla mentions that when the visa package comes back you have to sign for it? What if you are not home when the mail arrives and someone else has to sign? Does it have to be the exact person it is addressed to or can anyone that is home sign for it? Thank you so much for this forum!!


----------



## margaret804

*PS....*

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get the biometrics appointment? Thank you...


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> I am a US citizen currently in the UK on a Post-study Work Visa. It expires in February. I am due to be married to an EU citizen (Polish, my long-time girlfriend) very soon. I have found no hindrance or legal reason (either UK or US) that I cannot be married to her.....I have resided in the UK for several years now, and have a job. Is there any restriction against my getting married here? I plan on applying for a residence card (ie, as a family member of an EEA citizen) after the marriage.


No, there is no reason why you cannot marry your Polish girlfriend in UK, and you don't need any special permission or leave, other than the legal steps everyone has to take for getting married (giving notice etc). After you marry, you can continue on your existing PSW visa until expiry, or you can apply for a certificate to prove you are a family member of an EU national exercising treaty rights (biometric residence card), on form EEA2. It's valid 5 years, the same length of time as qualifying period for permanent residency (indefinite leave to remain).


----------



## Starla

margaret804 said:


> I agree with you about all this is so nerve-wracking!!! We are about to start this process soon. I am american citizen and my soon to be husband is a british citizen. I am wondering about original personal type letters and cards from each other through the years....sometimes we did not put dates on them. Does this matter? And should we send originals and copies of things like personal letters/cards? I pray this all goes smoothly for us. Thank you so much for your post. It is VERY helpful to all who are about to embark on this daunting journey.


Hi Margaret804, 

If you saved the envelopes to your letters, the date should be stamped on them. I suppose you could still send a few cards and letters because if they do have a reason to look into them, there might be something there indicating the time the letter was written. 

I would suggest that if you do send a file folder, keep all of the requested documents at the front and make sure they're easy to find. Anything supplementary can be kept toward the back. It would be bad not to send enough info but at the same time, they might get annoyed if they have to look through loads of personal stuff if they have no cause or desire to.

As for making copies, I would say only make copies of government type documents. Marriage certificate, birth certificates, passports, social security card...but include these with the originals. They need to SEE the originals and I believe they keep the copies. They should send the originals back to you. As for letters and personal items like photos, don't bother. I got all of mine back when they sent the file folder back. I did NOT get my marriage certificate back but that's because I never sent a copy for them to keep. It's a good thing I had a few copies from city hall (it costs a few dollars to have copies made and stamped but that's one thing I made sure to do before I moved to the UK. You never know when you'll need documents like birth or marriage certificates.) 

You also asked about being home to sign for the package. As long as someone (an adult) is at the address to receive the package and sign for it, you should be fine. My grandfather signed for mine when it came. Also, if no one is home to sign for it, you should get a notice from the post office saying they tried to deliver a package that needs to be signed for. They will usually try again the next day or tell you to pick it up at the post office after a certain time of day. You will need proof of ID before they hand it over to you. Just something to verify your name and address.

As for the biometrics appointment, there will be a list of places to go within a few mile radius of where you live. You can choose to go to any one of those. I think (it's been a while now) that when you select one of the locations from the list, you can see different time slots of when they would be available to see you. If there is nothing available for a tme that is convenient for you, you could always see what is available at another location. It might mean driving a few more miles but that might not be an issue for you. I can't say how soon the appointments would be available but it might be a few days to a couple of weeks? 

I hope I answered your questions. Good luck to you and your husband-to-be! I just got my settlement visa exactly two years to the day of my arrival to live here. It didn't seem nearly as daunting as the spousal visa!


----------



## Joppa

Starla said:


> I just got my settlement visa exactly two years to the day of my arrival to live here. It didn't seem nearly as daunting as the spousal visa!


If the current proposals are enacted, from next year, it's likely to take 5 years to get indefinite leave to remain (settlement) for everyone - fiancé(e), those already married (no matter how long), unmarried partner, civil partner. While we don't know for certain, it'll probably affect those whose visa is issued from April 2012. Definite announcement is expected before the end of the year, or shortly after.


----------



## Starla

Joppa said:


> If the current proposals are enacted, from next year, it's likely to take 5 years to get indefinite leave to remain (settlement) for everyone - fiancé(e), those already married (no matter how long), unmarried partner, civil partner. While we don't know for certain, it'll probably affect those whose visa is issued from April 2012. Definite announcement is expected before the end of the year, or shortly after.


Oh wow. I guess I spoke too soon.


----------



## Maltoo

Having been married to my Brit for 27 years, what would you think I would need to enclose with my packet, as far as proof of our relationship?


27 years together you tend to get rid of things like cards from in laws, husband does not email, the relationship itself lasting 27 years seems to be enough proof to me but what does the British government want to see?


----------



## Joppa

Maltoo said:


> Having been married to my Brit for 27 years, what would you think I would need to enclose with my packet, as far as proof of our relationship?
> 
> 
> 27 years together you tend to get rid of things like cards from in laws, husband does not email, the relationship itself lasting 27 years seems to be enough proof to me but what does the British government want to see?


Yes, go easy on it as it's clear your marriage is durable! Things like joint bank statement, insurance policies in joint names, joint house ownership/tenancy etc.


----------



## Maltoo

Joppa said:


> Yes, go easy on it as it's clear your marriage is durable! Things like joint bank statement, insurance policies in joint names, joint house ownership/tenancy etc.


ok, bills are all in my name always have been since I am the American and was established when we married. We have a joint bank account but do not use it much as he has his own business and most banking is done thru that account.

We own our home outright and it is in both names, both our cars are in individual names.

We do not use Credit Cards, got off that merry go round 3 years ago, so that is a no go.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Joppa

Maltoo said:


> ok, bills are all in my name always have been since I am the American and was established when we married. We have a joint bank account but do not use it much as he has his own business and most banking is done thru that account.
> 
> We own our home outright and it is in both names, both our cars are in individual names.
> 
> We do not use Credit Cards, got off that merry go round 3 years ago, so that is a no go.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


You don't really need any proof of your 'romantic' relationship for your visa purpose - just the fact that you have been living together. So just enclose lettters addressed to both of you from an official body, such as federal, state or county, or two separate letters from a similar source bearing the same address, copies of insurance documents bearing the same address, drivers licenses and so on.


----------



## Maltoo

Joppa said:


> You don't really need any proof of your 'romantic' relationship for your visa purpose - just the fact that you have been living together. So just enclose lettters addressed to both of you from an official body, such as federal, state or county, or two separate letters from a similar source bearing the same address, copies of insurance documents bearing the same address, drivers licenses and so on.


OK got ya. Thanks for all your help will start keeping things that fit the bill.


----------



## Otashem

Hi everyone, we're trying to fill out our visa application form for my wife but we're stumped at question one!

It asks "On which dates do you plan to travel to the UK?"

Well, right now we don't have a set date as we're unsure as to how long our visa will take (since we're under 21 so waiting for official word on the law change!), should we just leave it blank, or?


----------



## Joppa

Otashem said:


> Hi everyone, we're trying to fill out our visa application form for my wife but we're stumped at question one!
> 
> It asks "On which dates do you plan to travel to the UK?"
> 
> Well, right now we don't have a set date as we're unsure as to how long our visa will take (since we're under 21 so waiting for official word on the law change!), should we just leave it blank, or?


You may wait a long time, as UK government is slow to implement court decisions that go against them. If they lower age limit, they may tighten other aspects of visa rules to compensate, for example (and they have said so). Remember much tighter rules are expected to be introduced from next year in any case so they may wait until then to adjust age limit.

As for your travel date, if you don't state any, your visa will be valid from the date they issue it. To get the full 6 months' validity, you should then travel to UK as soon as possible (but last-minute air fare is steep). If you put a future date, they *usually* honour it, though sometimes they still date it from the issue. If you put a future date, that the first day you can travel out to UK and they won't change the date even if you want to fly out earlier.


----------



## Otashem

Thanks Joppa, very clear answer.

Yeah, we just want to be ready... just in case


----------



## S3637

Joppa said:


> You may wait a long time, as UK government is slow to implement court decisions that go against them. If they lower age limit, they may tighten other aspects of visa rules to compensate, for example (and they have said so). Remember much tighter rules are expected to be introduced from next year in any case so they may wait until then to adjust age limit.


Does this mean they can still deny my application for being under 21, even though it is supposed to be illegal for them to do this?


----------



## Joppa

S3637 said:


> Does this mean they can still deny my application for being under 21, even though it is supposed to be illegal for them to do this?


Well, a court decision alone doesn't make age limit illegal. Only that on a particular case presented to them, it was found that the age limit didn't conform to human rights legislation. It doesn't mean all age limits are therefore ruled illegal. So I would wait until the government makes a definitive statement on it and changes the immigration rules before you apply. What they have done in the past was to delay processing applications that relied on a recent court decision until the whole issue was clarified, and you may have to wait a long time for it.


----------



## bryanltz

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


Just want to say that my USA finacee has now joined me in the UK and we have being living together for over a month. We used this site to research her visa application. We succeeded as above and I believe the reason was because we spent hours, weeks researching the requirements following the guidlines and answers to questions on here. The application process I thought was easy, BUT only due to months of research on here first and the Border Agency website. THANKS. we are now looking to extend her fiancee agreement, we are going to get married, but want to take it steady, not rush it, if we cant extend we will still get married, but after all the work at getting her here we just want to put our feet up for a bit. Thanks again


----------



## Anne218

*Is New York the only place you can send your visa info?*

Hello,

I am new to this site and am so grateful I have found it! I will be applying for a UK spouse visa in the US, but the only place I see where you can submit your application is to the New York office. Is this correct? I have heard from others that it depends what state you are living in, but have the rules changed? Because I can't find where to send the application if I am living in Texas.

Thanks guys!



Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## nyclon

Anne218 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this site and am so grateful I have found it! I will be applying for a UK spouse visa in the US, but the only place I see where you can submit your application is to the New York office. Is this correct? I have heard from others that it depends what state you are living in, but have the rules changed? Because I can't find where to send the application if I am living in Texas.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Yes, the only place you can submit your application is via mail to the New York office. There used to be other offices around the country and you submitted to one of those offices based on where you live. New York is now the only office which processes visa applications in the US.


----------



## Anne218

*Supporting Documents for UK Spouse Visa?*

Thank you so much! Good to know Now, my next question is about supporting documents for a Spouse Visa. I have looked on the ukba site as well as different forums, but can't seem to locate an EXACT list of what is needed...for example: do I need to send in my fiance's ORIGINAL British passport, or can I send in a certified copy?



nyclon said:


> Yes, the only place you can submit your application is via mail to the New York office. There used to be other offices around the country and you submitted to one of those offices based on where you live. New York is now the only office which processes visa applications in the US.


----------



## nyclon

Anne218 said:


> Thank you so much! Good to know Now, my next question is about supporting documents for a Spouse Visa. I have looked on the ukba site as well as different forums, but can't seem to locate an EXACT list of what is needed...for example: do I need to send in my fiance's ORIGINAL British passport, or can I send in a certified copy?


According to the UKBA website, all supporting documents must be originals.


UK Border Agency | Documents required


----------



## Anne218

Thank you I guess in this instance it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Starla

Anne218 said:


> Thank you I guess in this instance it is better to be safe than sorry.


Send copies with the originals. I sent my marriage certificate in with no copy and they just kept the original.


----------



## Anne218

*Question about timing of Biometrics...*

Hello!

I am applying for a UK Spouse Visa. Question: Does anyone know if I can get my biometrics appointment done before my wedding day? Or do I have to wait until I am officially married. Just asking because my fiance and I will be in a major time crunch





Starla said:


> Send copies with the originals. I sent my marriage certificate in with no copy and they just kept the original.


----------



## Joppa

Anne218 said:


> Thank you so much! Good to know Now, my next question is about supporting documents for a Spouse Visa. I have looked on the ukba site as well as different forums, but can't seem to locate an EXACT list of what is needed...for example: do I need to send in my fiance's ORIGINAL British passport, or can I send in a certified copy?


You only need to send in a photocopy of bio pages of the British passport, as UKBA has electronic access to details if they wish to verify. No need to be certified.


----------



## MayB

Anne, I am applying from Texas as well! They received my application at 12:04 p.m. TODAY! There is another post on here that posted a clear list that my husband and I followed that was a perfect, clear and easy way for us to put our binder together. 

Here is my table of contents:

TABLE OF CONTENTS


I.	Sponsor Information
A)	Sponsor’s Letter
B)	Notarized Copy of Passport
C)	Birth Certificate and certified copy (including abbreviated copy)
D)	Financial Information
•	Certified letter from parents confirming a £4000 wedding gift
•	Bank Statements dating back to March 2011
•	Pay slips dating back to April 2011
•	P60
E)	Employment History
•	Letter of employment from Current Job
•	Letter of employment from Previous Job
F)	Evidence of Accommodation
•	Letter from parents giving their support to provide accommodation
•	Mortgage statements from Husband's parents proving their ownership of the property

II.	Applicant Information
A)	Applicant’s Letter
B)	Passport/copies of passport and two color passport-sized photos
C)	Original Birth Certificate and copy
D)	Biometrics Confirmation
E)	Work History/Evidence of Employability
•	Resume
•	Letter of recommendation from current employer
F)	Financial Information
•	Bank statements
•	2010 Federal Tax Return
•	Pay slips dating back to April 2011

III.	Applicant-Sponsor Relationship
A)	Marriage
•	Marriage License and copies
•	Wedding cards
B)	Intervening Devotion 
•	Flight confirmations from visits
•	Phone Records
•	Photo History

I'm hoping this will all be enough. However, after reading through this post carefully, I did not print my application on A4 sized paper!!! Very scary 

Also, I believe my nerves are getting the best of me but I just panicked and thought I may have mailed it to the wrong address. Can anyone confirm if this is the right address? It was on my biometrics page:

British Consulate General New York
845 Third Avenue 
10th Floor
New York, New York 10022

and one more after the fact thought that I realize I should have remembered when I was applying: I worked in the UK in 2007 on a 6 month work permit and I was assigned a national #. Would it still be on file? I mentioned in my application that I did work in the UK in 2007 and stated the program.


----------



## m&m67

I came across this site accidentally and what a find it was...lots of useful information but I need more please...I met my American boyfriend online nearly 3 years ago...we grew close quickly then because of the distance and difficulties decided to just be friends...over the past 6 months things have changed and we know that all we want is to be with each other...i'm due to go over to see him in January and he was thinking of moving here next summer....i now see that its not that easy...love doesn't seem to count for much...its all about the money....he has a job over there but he's not highly skilled...i'm not working and have no savings....it seems it would be easier to go to him but i have young children so here i have to stay....after reading all I have....hours and hours worth I'm feeling disheartened and the situation seems hopeless....there's no way I can support him and I know he's not sitting on a pot of money....we're not 2 youngsters..he's 49 and i'm nearly 45....we know what we want and how we feel...apart from winning the lottery what chance do we have.....I'd be grateful for any advice.


----------



## tbonetedh

Joppa said:


> You are recommended to use A4, as the application form is formatted to fit on A4 size paper.
> If you can't find local stockists, both Staples and Office Depot can order you one or you can get one delivered by mail order.
> Copy Paper and Multipurpose Paper | Staples® and look down the list, and
> Hammermill Fore Multipurpose Paper A4 8 14 x 11 34 20 Lb White Ream Of 500 Sheets by Office Depot




my fiance's papers from the UK were on A4, but I had all my copies, my original prints, and the copies of her documents on standard american-size paper. This presented no problems for us.


----------



## Joppa

tbonetedh said:


> my fiance's papers from the UK were on A4, but I had all my copies, my original prints, and the copies of her documents on standard american-size paper. This presented no problems for us.


Copies are fine, but for printing out the application form, it's much better to find A4-size paper as it's formatted to fit exactly. I don't think your application will be rejected if you use quarto, but it will make life easier for UKBA.


----------



## cccapps

MayB said:


> Anne, I am applying from Texas as well! They received my application at 12:04 p.m. TODAY! There is another post on here that posted a clear list that my husband and I followed that was a perfect, clear and easy way for us to put our binder together.
> 
> Here is my table of contents:
> 
> TABLE OF CONTENTS
> 
> 
> I.	Sponsor Information
> A)	Sponsor’s Letter
> B)	Notarized Copy of Passport
> C)	Birth Certificate and certified copy (including abbreviated copy)
> D)	Financial Information
> •	Certified letter from parents confirming a £4000 wedding gift
> •	Bank Statements dating back to March 2011
> •	Pay slips dating back to April 2011
> •	P60
> E)	Employment History
> •	Letter of employment from Current Job
> •	Letter of employment from Previous Job
> F)	Evidence of Accommodation
> •	Letter from parents giving their support to provide accommodation
> •	Mortgage statements from Husband's parents proving their ownership of the property
> 
> II.	Applicant Information
> A)	Applicant’s Letter
> B)	Passport/copies of passport and two color passport-sized photos
> C)	Original Birth Certificate and copy
> D)	Biometrics Confirmation
> E)	Work History/Evidence of Employability
> •	Resume
> •	Letter of recommendation from current employer
> F)	Financial Information
> •	Bank statements
> •	2010 Federal Tax Return
> •	Pay slips dating back to April 2011
> 
> III.	Applicant-Sponsor Relationship
> A)	Marriage
> •	Marriage License and copies
> •	Wedding cards
> B)	Intervening Devotion
> •	Flight confirmations from visits
> •	Phone Records
> •	Photo History
> 
> I'm hoping this will all be enough. However, after reading through this post carefully, I did not print my application on A4 sized paper!!! Very scary
> 
> Also, I believe my nerves are getting the best of me but I just panicked and thought I may have mailed it to the wrong address. Can anyone confirm if this is the right address? It was on my biometrics page:
> 
> British Consulate General New York
> 845 Third Avenue
> 10th Floor
> New York, New York 10022
> 
> and one more after the fact thought that I realize I should have remembered when I was applying: I worked in the UK in 2007 on a 6 month work permit and I was assigned a national #. Would it still be on file? I mentioned in my application that I did work in the UK in 2007 and stated the program.


I didn't include my Tax info with my app. Hope that isn't a problem. But I did put in my CV, paystubs, and the fact that I have a job waiting on my arrival to the UK. Husband has enough to support me until my first paycheck.


----------



## MayB

cccapps you should be fine then, I just included anything I could think of really. Neither of us really have a savings apart from a few thousand pounds my husband's father gave us as a wedding present, I made no mention of having a job lined up just that I would take any job that I could get and my qualifications.

You should be fine!


----------



## cccapps

MayB said:


> cccapps you should be fine then, I just included anything I could think of really. Neither of us really have a savings apart from a few thousand pounds my husband's father gave us as a wedding present, I made no mention of having a job lined up just that I would take any job that I could get and my qualifications.
> 
> You should be fine!


My visa was approved and I will be getting it today. The UPS tracking said it left Newark tonight and should be here by 10:30 am. Woohoo! Thank you to the original poster for the good suggestions as i am sure it helped. My lawyer also assisted us getting the right docs together.


----------



## cccapps

Btw here is my list of documents I sent. Each original and copy of the original document was put in sheet protectors, tabbed, with a table of contents, and in a binder. The copies were in a separate binder. (btw this was also my tbl of contents)

*Application*
Lawyer's cover letter
1VAF4A Payment Page, VAF4A
Biometric Document
Passport Photos
Marriage Certificate, Divorce Decree, Applicant's Passport & copies of previous passport

*Sponsor*
Sponsor Declaraton, Certified copy of Sponsor's passport, Sponsor Birth Certificate

*Maintenance*
Sponsor's DLA and Incapacity Benefit Awards
Telford and Wrekin health support officer's letters
Applicant's Offer of job letter
Applicant's pay slips and CV
*
Accommodations: Rented*
Tenancy Agreement, Letter from landlord, Accommodation Report, Utility bills
*
Contact: Communication *
Skype,Facebook, MSN,Personal Notes

*Contact: Travel *
Hotel, Air, Rental Car, Train tickets, movie tickets, activity tickets

*Contact: Money Receipts *
Movie Tickets, Receipts of purchases made to/for each other, Applicants (Joint) Bank Statements

*Contact: Photos *
Wedding Photos, Family Photos


----------



## Stumped

I am a US citizen living in the UK, and I will shortly apply for a residence card -- the EEA(2) form, since my wife here in the UK is an EEA citizen (but not fully settled....she's exercising her Polish citizenship rights to reside here).

As part of the required documents (listed UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national), it states the following:

"When you make your application, you must provide:

- your valid passport;
- the EEA or Swiss national's valid passport or identity card;
- evidence of your relationship to the EEA or Swiss national; and
- 2 passport-style photographs of you.

You must also provide:

- *evidence that the EEA or Swiss national is currently exercising European Treaty rights in the UK, if you are applying for a residence card or a family member residence stamp* - the Residence documents for EEA citizens page explains what European Treaty rights are; or
- evidence that you have a right to permanent residence, if you are applying for confirmation of that right."

I'm a bit confused about that part in bold. Isn't the evidence that my wife is exercising Euro Treaty rights in the UK simply her Polish passport or ID card? She does not need to apply for a registration certificate (EEA1 -- UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as a European citizen) so I can submit this with my EEA(2) form, right?

I have looked through my EEA(2) application, and while there is a section to list my EEA family member's (ie, wife's) work information, there is no mention of a requirement for me to submit her registration certificate. You'd think it would be listed as a requirement on the actual form if it were required, right?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> I am a US citizen living in the UK, and I will shortly apply for a residence card -- the EEA(2) form, since my wife here in the UK is an EEA citizen (but not fully settled....she's exercising her Polish citizenship rights to reside here).
> 
> As part of the required documents (listed UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national), it states the following:
> 
> "When you make your application, you must provide:
> 
> - your valid passport;
> - the EEA or Swiss national's valid passport or identity card;
> - evidence of your relationship to the EEA or Swiss national; and
> - 2 passport-style photographs of you.
> 
> You must also provide:
> 
> - *evidence that the EEA or Swiss national is currently exercising European Treaty rights in the UK, if you are applying for a residence card or a family member residence stamp* - the Residence documents for EEA citizens page explains what European Treaty rights are; or
> - evidence that you have a right to permanent residence, if you are applying for confirmation of that right."
> 
> I'm a bit confused about that part in bold. Isn't the evidence that my wife is exercising Euro Treaty rights in the UK simply her Polish passport or ID card? She does not need to apply for a registration certificate (EEA1 -- UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as a European citizen) so I can submit this with my EEA(2) form, right?


Passport or ID card itself isn't sufficient as she can just be a tourist! So to prove she is exercising treaty rights, enclose a document about work (e.g. copy of contract, pay slips etc), studying (record of registration, tuition fees receipt etc), independent means (bank statement, tenancy etc) or retiring (pension receipts etc). If she isn't working in UK but below retirement age, you need to provide sufficient evidence that she is financially independent by having an alternative source of income (such as investment, property rental) or a large amount in savings, enough to support the both of you.
Or she can get a residence card and you enclose it. She can get it within a day by making an appointment at Croydon personal enquiry office.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> Passport or ID card itself isn't sufficient as she can just be a tourist! So to prove she is exercising treaty rights, enclose a document about work (e.g. copy of contract, pay slips etc), studying (record of registration, tuition fees receipt etc), independent means (bank statement, tenancy etc) or retiring (pension receipts etc). If she isn't working in UK but below retirement age, you need to provide sufficient evidence that she is financially independent by having an alternative source of income (such as investment, property rental) or a large amount in savings, enough to support the both of you.
> Or she can get a residence card and you enclose it. She can get it within a day by making an appointment at Croydon personal enquiry office.


Thanks, Joppa. So, if I read you right, the residence card would be just about 100% sufficient and official. But, if I follow you, in the absence of the residence card, her contract (or official letter from her work), plus perhaps payslips and/or bank statements would also work? I'm a bit unsure if we can get down to Croydon for her to apply in person (by the way, what would the cost be for that?).

Thanks, as always.


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> Thanks, Joppa. So, if I read you right, the residence card would be just about 100% sufficient and official. But, if I follow you, in the absence of the residence card, her contract (or official letter from her work), plus perhaps payslips and/or bank statements would also work? I'm a bit unsure if we can get down to Croydon for her to apply in person (by the way, what would the cost be for that?).


It's free, other than the cost of getting to Croydon!
Yes, that should do. Follow EEA2 form carefully so that you enclose all required documents. I have a feeling they do scrutinise applications, and some people have had theirs turned down on the ground of insufficient evidence. Plus of course the long wait to get your residence document - 3 to 5 months is normal. They were going to do a same-day premium service in Liverpool at a price, but it seems to have been quietly dropped.


----------



## Joppa

nwiseman said:


> hi
> just stumbled across this forum and seems lots of good advice ! i am uk citizen about to marry a girl in florida ( usa citizen ) , but have no idea where to find this spouse visa application ? we looked for the va4fa form but couldnt find it anywhere on the ukgov visa website ??
> also , although i am a uk citizen , i am living and working in paris,france at the moment , so we would be living there , does that complicate things ??


It will simplifly things, in fact, as you will then be able to bring your new wife to France under European regulations rather than the more restrictive French law. I think what you need to do following your marriage in the States is to travel together to France (she can enter France as visitor) and then submit her application for carte de séjour as spouse of an EEA citizen. Bev, who is the MOD on France forum, can give you further details.


----------



## Stumped

Joppa said:


> It's free, other than the cost of getting to Croydon!
> Yes, that should do. Follow EEA2 form carefully so that you enclose all required documents. I have a feeling they do scrutinise applications, and some people have had theirs turned down on the ground of insufficient evidence. Plus of course the long wait to get your residence document - 3 to 5 months is normal. They were going to do a same-day premium service in Liverpool at a price, but it seems to have been quietly dropped.


Another question for you about the EEA2 form. I was recently reading it to make sure I had all the relevant documents, when in the document checklist section I noticed this:



> "As evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance:
> You must provide either a private comprehensive sickness insurance policy document that covers for medical treatment in the majority of circumstances, or a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC). The EHIC is only valid when your stay in the UK is on a temporary basis. Therefore if you do provide your EHIC as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance you should also provide a covering letter stating whether it is your intention to stay in the UK on a temporary or permanent basis and your reasons for this. This must be signed and dated by you."


Now, I am applying as the family member of my wife, a Polish citizen working full-time here in the UK. Does this document requirement pertain to our situation? In the EEA2 form I can only find a mention of comprehensive sickness insurance in the sections on EEA family members who are self-employed or students. Surely since my wife is a full-time worker (and we can provide documentation of this) we don't have to provide any evidence of private insurance?


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> Now, I am applying as the family member of my wife, a Polish citizen working full-time here in the UK. Does this document requirement pertain to our situation? In the EEA2 form I can only find a mention of comprehensive sickness insurance in the sections on EEA family members who are self-employed or students. Surely since my wife is a full-time worker (and we can provide documentation of this) we don't have to provide any evidence of private insurance?


No it doesn't apply so you can ignore it. Under EU regulations, only in certain cases can non-EEA family members be covered for medical/health cover under the national scheme, and the employed, self-employed or those seeking work (with EHIC) are included.


----------



## Stumped

A few pages back someone mentioned the EEA2 form in relation to biometric data. I don't find any mention of having to provide biometrics on the form -- so I'm assuming I don't need to provide it (otherwise I'd be instructed to!).

Another question -- is the residence card obtained via the EEA2 (ie, for me, a non-EEA family of an EEA citizen exercising treaty rights in the UK) a visa-like stamp in my passport? I'm wondering if I'll need to resubmit my application when my US passport expires later next year.........or if I can just carry around my old US passport with the residence card.....


----------



## Joppa

Stumped said:


> A few pages back someone mentioned the EEA2 form in relation to biometric data. I don't find any mention of having to provide biometrics on the form -- so I'm assuming I don't need to provide it (otherwise I'd be instructed to!).


No biometric needed.



> Another question -- is the residence card obtained via the EEA2 (ie, for me, a non-EEA family of an EEA citizen exercising treaty rights in the UK) a visa-like stamp in my passport? I'm wondering if I'll need to resubmit my application when my US passport expires later next year.........or if I can just carry around my old US passport with the residence card.....


Usually a vignette (a sticker) in your passport. But if you fail to send in your passport or it expires while awaiting processing at UKBA, they will issue a status letter which you need to show along with your passport every time you enter UK. In your case, a vignette will be placed in your passport and you just carry both passports when you get a new one, even when the old one is cancelled.


----------



## hopscotch

I was looking for information about this today, and started reading through this thread from page 1. Imagine my surprise to see that it's still active, more than 2 years later! The information has been amazing, but I have a few follow up questions that I desperately hope someone can answer.

My husband (UK citizen) and I (US citizen) were married in the US almost 6 years ago. He is a permanent resident, works and goes to school here, etc. We are planning to return back to the UK, but he's still in school here and wont finish until June. My job finishes in February, so my goal is to move to England in Feb/March, get settled with accommodations and a job, and have him join me in June/July when our apartment lease ends. So my questions are:

1: Is this even possible? Can I even move over there without him?

2. The steps for getting the spousal visa have been well documented in this thread - it's super similar to the steps for becoming a US resident. But what about the *next* steps once you get to the UK? Will we be required to do any joint appointments once there? What are you required to do when you start looking for an apartment/job/insurance/etc. - will he have to be with me? 

3. My husband's family is in Scotland as we have no friends/family in England, which is where we'd like to live. When completing the spousal visa, what do we list for the address of where we're staying? Do we just list the family address in Scotland until we have a more permanent English address? I was planning to rent a room or stay at a B&B for a few weeks until I got settled. 

I'm also curious about what kind of work US expats were able to find when they got to the UK - was it similar to what you did in the US? I have a 5 year nonprofit career in DC; do you think I'll have difficulty re-establishing my career in the UK's nonprofit/charity sector?

Sorry for the novel. *Please* help if you can!


----------



## nyclon

I don't think your plan of moving before your husband is going to work because as the visa sponsor your husband must show that he can support you. If you have substantial savings this might not be an issue.

Also, the UK is in a horrible recession so don't expect finding a job to be easy in any profession.


----------



## Joppa

nyclon said:


> I don't think your plan of moving before your husband is going to work because as the visa sponsor your husband must show that he can support you. If you have substantial savings this might not be an issue.
> 
> Also, the UK is in a horrible recession so don't expect finding a job to be easy in any profession.


As spouse of a British citizen, you can move to UK either at the same time as your husband, or join him after he has moved to UK. A spouse visa won't allow you to move to UK ahead of him. To do so, you need to qualify for another visa in your own right, and because of difficulty of securing a job for someone who needs to be sponsored for a work visa, this is very difficult. I suppose you can come over as a visitor and stay with your in-laws or other of his relatives while you flat-hunt etc. But as a visitor you face many limitations and prohibitions so it may not achieve much. You can't work, can't open a bank account and many landlords and letting agents will be reluctant to deal with you because you don't yet live there. You can't even look for work as a visitor, though you can attend a job interview if it has been previously arranged while you were still in US. 

So bear in mind all those restrictions you will face and don't expect to achieve too much, and you may still be able to see things for yourself and the magnitude of the task facing you both.


----------



## hopscotch

Okay this is super helpful information. Thank you!


----------



## nwiseman

Joppa said:


> It will simplifly things, in fact, as you will then be able to bring your new wife to France under European regulations rather than the more restrictive French law. I think what you need to do following your marriage in the States is to travel together to France (she can enter France as visitor) and then submit her application for carte de séjour as spouse of an EEA citizen. Bev, who is the MOD on France forum, can give you further details.


ok , thanks , i talked to bev , do you know if the carte de sejour entitles her to come and go across europe similar to any eu citizen ? or do we still need another type of visa ?


----------



## Joppa

nwiseman said:


> ok , thanks , i talked to bev , do you know if the carte de sejour entitles her to come and go across europe similar to any eu citizen ? or do we still need another type of visa ?


CDS entitles her to stay in Schengen for 90 days in 180 days, but can't work. She should be able to work in France under European regulations.


----------



## stardm

Starla said:


> To send away for my visa, I filled out the online application form from the ukvisas.gov.uk website. This form was the spouse visa form. You fill out all of the info (be honest with everything), look it over, and submit it. At the same time, you will be charged the fee for the application so have a credit card handy. They'll also ask you to create a username and password so you can access the application later if you need to.
> 
> I put together a collapsible file folder (tip from another applicant) filled with a letter of how we met and what our intentions are when we move to the UK. I included all of the mandatory information (passport, proof of where you're going to live, marriage certificate, bank statements, employment info, etc) as well as pictures of us together, with our families, anything to show that we had met, we had been a couple for a while and that this was a legitimate application. BE SURE to make copies of your marriage certificate or any other original documents and send those WITH the originals. As you can see from one of my posts, they kept the originals because I didn't send copies. Grr.
> 
> Once you submit your application, you will be told where to mail your application and supporting documents. This depends on what state you live in. You will need to print a copy of your application and mail it in with your info.
> 
> You will also be prompted to pick a location and date for you biometrics info. They will give you a list of states and locations to pick from so pick one that works for you.
> 
> When you make your biometrics appointment, you will get an email confirming the date. They will also give you a list of what you need to bring. I just brought the whole file folder with me including the application.
> 
> Now this is very important. In that biometrics confirmation email there is a link that says, "to cancel or change your appointment, click here"...you need to click this link, sign in with your username and password and print the appointment page out. It has a large bar code on it. They stamp and scan this sheet at the biometrics center and you need to submit it with your supporting documents when you mail your application in.
> 
> You will be told to mail your application within two weeks of getting your biometrics taken.
> 
> I sent my application/file folder through the post office and asked them to ship it overnight. It was less than $20 to do that and they gave me a tracking number so I could see when the package was received.
> 
> The consulate sent me an email once they received it...told me they would review the application and get back to me.
> 
> Five days later, I got an email saying the visa was issued and the next day, they sent everything back via UPS. You'll have to sign for it, by the way. Inside the package should be all of your original documents and your passport with the visa sticker on it.
> 
> As long as your intentions are good and you can show proof that you can support yourselves, you should be fine. Keep in mind that YOU will not have access to public funds so you need to show that you have money and a sponsor to help support you. Your husband, being a citizen, shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I hope I helped. I SO wanted someone to do this for me when I was applying. It was nerve wracking.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


I wont need to do the Biometrics again if i did them for the fiance visa will i?


----------



## Joppa

stardm said:


> I wont need to do the Biometrics again if i did them for the fiance visa will i?


You will have to get biometrics done again, even if you did for fiancé visa.


----------



## CourtneyS

i was reading through your posts- and im applying for the uk spouse visa in a few days- i saw that one you did include your birth certificate and the other didnt..
i have been looking through so many places looking for lists of documentation needed, and i didnt see that a birth certificate is required- did you just send that as a supporting document?
my mom lost my birth certificate, so im not sure what i will do if it is a deff that it is needed
thanks! court


----------



## Joppa

CourtneyS said:


> i was reading through your posts- and im applying for the uk spouse visa in a few days- i saw that one you did include your birth certificate and the other didnt..
> i have been looking through so many places looking for lists of documentation needed, and i didnt see that a birth certificate is required- did you just send that as a supporting document?
> my mom lost my birth certificate, so im not sure what i will do if it is a deff that it is needed
> thanks! court


Usually, birth certificate is submitted as proof of birth and name, rather than parentage. So as you are sending in your passport that contains the same information, it may not be required.


----------



## CourtneyS

Joppa said:


> Usually, birth certificate is submitted as proof of birth and name, rather than parentage. So as you are sending in your passport that contains the same information, it may not be required.


alright, thank you! i was wondering why they would need to know about parents- but i will also include a copy of my drivers license-

thank you so much!


----------



## cliffbyford

Hi all,

I recently married a lovely American girl and have returned to the UK due to work. Had I married her even three months back I don't think I'd be asking this question, but I am currently working on a fixed-term contract and the job I had lined up for afterwards has fallen through.

This leaves me, next month, without a job and I'm due to move out of my apartment. I have plenty of proof of my (recent) ability to comfortably maintain myself but am worried that this will now affect my wife's visa application (yet to be submitted).

My parents have offered to help out by writing a formal letter, accompanied by the land registry details of their property and details of their income, saying that they can maintain myself and my wife until such time as we can do so for ourselves, i.e. that we would have no recourse to state funds. They live in a four bedroom property, and it's just the two of them there currently.

I am missing my wife like crazy, so I was just wondering if there's a half-decent chance that the Consulate would accept the above arrangement (along with all the other proofs of who we are, that we have met etc). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa

cliffbyford said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently married a lovely American girl and have returned to the UK due to work. Had I married her even three months back I don't think I'd be asking this question, but I am currently working on a fixed-term contract and the job I had lined up for afterwards has fallen through.
> 
> This leaves me, next month, without a job and I'm due to move out of my apartment. I have plenty of proof of my (recent) ability to comfortably maintain myself but am worried that this will now affect my wife's visa application (yet to be submitted).
> 
> My parents have offered to help out by writing a formal letter, accompanied by the land registry details of their property and details of their income, saying that they can maintain myself and my wife until such time as we can do so for ourselves, i.e. that we would have no recourse to state funds. They live in a four bedroom property, and it's just the two of them there currently.
> 
> I am missing my wife like crazy, so I was just wondering if there's a half-decent chance that the Consulate would accept the above arrangement (along with all the other proofs of who we are, that we have met etc). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, a visa is possible under those conditions. To strengthen your wife's application, ask your parents to sign the sponsorship undertaking form at UK Border Agency | Maintenance and accommodation (MAA) (on the right), which creates a legal obligation for them to support you.

Plus enclose details of your wife's job prospect in UK, such as CV and a sample job vacancy or two she could go for, showing salary offered. Plus your own prospect.

I suggest she puts in her visa application sooner rather than later, as rules for family migration are under review and are expected to be tightened considerably.


----------



## MLH

Joppa-is this "sticky" worthy? Might save you alot of time! x


----------



## Joppa

MLH said:


> Joppa-is this "sticky" worthy? Might save you alot of time! x


Well, I am thinking of doing a few stickies dealing with FAQ, such as Fiancé(e) or spouse visa? Maintenance Requirement? Applying for ILR? Naturalisation?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Joppa said:


> Well, I am thinking of doing a few stickies dealing with FAQ, such as Fiancé(e) or spouse visa? Maintenance Requirement? Applying for ILR? Naturalisation?


I know I'd love to have seen an FAQ sticky when I started the works to move to the UK. If you do one, can you add a blurb on getting a National Insurance Number, and the difference between that number and a National Health Number?


----------



## appletart

Hi, I have found this thread, and it looks awesome, and just the help I need. However, with over 20 pages, I am not sure where to look for answers!

My situation is as follows, I have been engaged to my US girlfriends since Jan '11, and am getting married in the US on 12th April this year. 

Unaware of what we needed for the visa, we have been a bit lax on keeping hold of certain things. Obviously we have loads of pictures of us together from Facebook, which is something we have a lot of.

Main thing I am concerned about is the money issue. Until last year, Kelly was a student in America, and I was working full time in England. As never really employed, Kelly has never had a bank account, so she will not be able to put these forward when applying. I have 3 bank accounts, but never kept my bank statements. I do do internet banking, so am able to print some off. Does anyone know if I got to the bank whether or not they are able to reprint some genuine ones?

Secondly, last year Kelly packed in her studies, and decided to come stay with me on a standard visa which let her stay in the UK but not work for 6 months. In that time, I supported her and saved and paid for the wedding. This means that all though I am in full-time employment, I do not have savings. I do however have 6 months of pay stubs saved up, showing my wages, and am able to supply a covering letter from my employer to say how long I have been there. 

As for being able to support her, I will be living with my mum, so don't need to worry about rent, and am earning 20k a year, and she will be looking for employment when she arrives. Having supported her for 6 months when she was not working, i know that this is not an issue.


With this knowledge, what do people think the likelihood of a spouse being granted is?Is there anything else we are able to do to help our case? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## geishaborealis

appletart said:


> Hi, I have found this thread, and it looks awesome, and just the help I need. However, with over 20 pages, I am not sure where to look for answers!
> 
> My situation is as follows, I have been engaged to my US girlfriends since Jan '11, and am getting married in the US on 12th April this year.
> 
> Unaware of what we needed for the visa, we have been a bit lax on keeping hold of certain things. Obviously we have loads of pictures of us together from Facebook, which is something we have a lot of.
> 
> Main thing I am concerned about is the money issue. Until last year, Kelly was a student in America, and I was working full time in England. As never really employed, Kelly has never had a bank account, so she will not be able to put these forward when applying. I have 3 bank accounts, but never kept my bank statements. I do do internet banking, so am able to print some off. Does anyone know if I got to the bank whether or not they are able to reprint some genuine ones?
> 
> Secondly, last year Kelly packed in her studies, and decided to come stay with me on a standard visa which let her stay in the UK but not work for 6 months. In that time, I supported her and saved and paid for the wedding. This means that all though I am in full-time employment, I do not have savings. I do however have 6 months of pay stubs saved up, showing my wages, and am able to supply a covering letter from my employer to say how long I have been there.
> 
> As for being able to support her, I will be living with my mum, so don't need to worry about rent, and am earning 20k a year, and she will be looking for employment when she arrives. Having supported her for 6 months when she was not working, i know that this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> With this knowledge, what do people think the likelihood of a spouse being granted is?Is there anything else we are able to do to help our case?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello and welcome 
Also congratulations on getting engaged. Your situation sounds good I think you will get the visa. I was not working for 2 years and had like $50.00 to my name but my husband had a job. We also had support if needed from family so we could easily not have rent. I do not think there as picky as everyone thinks but we get so overwhelmed with all this it's easy to be nervous. I also think the bank should be able to print it out my husband's bank did for him. And as for the stuff to send in besides bank statements and photos, I sent in support like cards from family and friends on our engagement. I sent in a letter of how we met like a little timeline. Emails too I sent in about 4 or 5 and double copied it all. You need to send in a copy of your passport too. And if you have a job maybe the contract for it would help as well. The fact that you are working and have help from family is a great plus.


----------



## appletart

Thanks for your reply. It calmed my nerves! As I am her sponsor, I shall write a covering letter, what should I include? shall I get any other covering letters from people, like my mum, with who we will be staying with?


----------



## Happygrl37

Yes you will need a letter from your mom stating that it's ok for her to stay in her home and if she owns the house she will also need to include proof of that, we got a certified copy of the deed but I think a copy of her mortgage agreement works too. She will also need to state how big the house is and how many others will live there (how many bedrooms etc). If she rents her home, you need a letter from the landlord. 

Your bank should be able to print off your statements, just make sure they stamp them when they print them, or you could call your bank and request copies mailed to you. 

hope this helps some, it's stressful but you'll get it all don't worry.


----------



## appletart

Happygrl37 said:


> Yes you will need a letter from your mom stating that it's ok for her to stay in her home and if she owns the house she will also need to include proof of that, we got a certified copy of the deed but I think a copy of her mortgage agreement works too. She will also need to state how big the house is and how many others will live there (how many bedrooms etc). If she rents her home, you need a letter from the landlord.
> 
> Your bank should be able to print off your statements, just make sure they stamp them when they print them, or you could call your bank and request copies mailed to you.
> 
> hope this helps some, it's stressful but you'll get it all don't worry.



Thanks a lot for the reply. My mum does own her house outright with no mortgage. I will ask her if she has a copy of her deeds. if not, does anyone have any idea on where she is able to get them from?


----------



## Happygrl37

My husband got his from a solicitor who was notarizing some paperwork for him, they happened to be talking about it and the solicitor was able to go online and get the deed for him. I don't know where online he went, though. Maybe someone else will be able to answer that.


----------



## geishaborealis

appletart said:


> Thanks for your reply. It calmed my nerves! As I am her sponsor, I shall write a covering letter, what should I include? shall I get any other covering letters from people, like my mum, with who we will be staying with?


No problem 
It's not needed to have a letter from your mum it's just like an additional support thing I sent one in because I honestly rather have more than enough proof then too little. I just said she has a house and they said we could stay rent free with no issues she just typed that up. I think I even gave a phone number incase for some reason they feel like checking which they didn't. I know it's hard but try to relax. I was majorly stressed about the process for months. And I got my stuff back so quick there was no need to be nervous.I They will send stuff back to if you make copies I just made two copies of everything and as for photos they send those back. It really helps since you are her sponsor because that is what they look at. The sponsor has to be able to provide if she doesn't have money it's not an issue or anything. The fact that you have a job I think is good plus the amount you make should be enough to satisfy them as well. Good luck and let me know if you need any help


----------



## Stumped

Stumped said:


> I am a US citizen living in the UK, and I will shortly apply for a residence card -- the EEA(2) form, since my wife here in the UK is an EEA citizen (but not fully settled....she's exercising her Polish citizenship rights to reside here).


By the way, I applied for the EEA(2) in January, and received my successful stamp in March. So the application didn't take very long at all to go through.

Thanks to all for the advice here, especially Joppa.


----------



## lnxjenn

:confused2:

Does the marriage certificate have to be the original? Or is a certified copy enough? I ordered a certified copy but have my original in a folder with the rest of my documents. I think my husband is leery of sending it away with my packet. 

Also, I have my bachelor's degree copied as well, placed in my folder, but do i need to send the original? folder and all? or just a copy will do? 

Sorry for stupid questions. I just don't want to be out money or originals of things I do actually need. We did go through the folder and mark a lot of stuff original or copy. So should I do that with the marriage certificate and my bachelor's degree?

I just have a few more things (like passport photos to get done, reference letter from my boss, and the money!) and mine is ready to get sent in! hoping to do that this weekend.


----------



## teuchter

lnxjenn said:


> :confused2:
> 
> Does the marriage certificate have to be the original? Or is a certified copy enough? I ordered a certified copy but have my original in a folder with the rest of my documents. I think my husband is leery of sending it away with my packet.
> 
> Also, I have my bachelor's degree copied as well, placed in my folder, but do i need to send the original? folder and all? or just a copy will do?
> 
> Sorry for stupid questions. I just don't want to be out money or originals of things I do actually need. We did go through the folder and mark a lot of stuff original or copy. So should I do that with the marriage certificate and my bachelor's degree?
> 
> I just have a few more things (like passport photos to get done, reference letter from my boss, and the money!) and mine is ready to get sent in! hoping to do that this weekend.


You need to send the originals of all documents, plus copies of same if you want the originals to be sent back to you. See: UK Border Agency | Documents required

Quote: "All supporting documents must be *originals*, not copies."

teuchter


----------



## Joppa

lnxjenn said:


> Does the marriage certificate have to be the original? Or is a certified copy enough? I ordered a certified copy but have my original in a folder with the rest of my documents. I think my husband is leery of sending it away with my packet.


What do you mean by original certificate? The one bearing your handwritten signature? You can send a certified copy of entry in the marriage register. In UK, when you get married, you will be given a certificate there and then by the registrar or by officiating clergy (which I would call original) usually but not inevitably bearing your and your winesses' handwritten signature, but you can ask for further certified copies at the same time for a fee (not bearing your handwritten signature), I would send one of those for visa application.

I don't know enough about US marriage certificate to be sure, but you must send a state-certified marriage certificate to UKBA in NYC, which takes a few days to a week to organise, and not any paper given to you by the officiant (purely church certificate, for example).


----------



## uswruk

This thread is so helpful. I'm concerned re supporting documents as I have moved country (from US to UK to US to UK and back to US) frequently in last 3 years and I'm not a ticket stub collector anyway.

I have photos of us together back from 2009 when we met and were just friends/roommates but no datestamps or ways of proving when the photos were taken. (It lists it on my computer file but can't figure out how to print that out.) 

I have also deleted many emails. I have a few emails I have sent to other people in which I talk about partner and starting a romantic relationship. He does not say much in emails. A few that say things like "Did my eyedrops fall near my side of the bed?" 

I have Facebook albums (which show the date)from August 2010 but wasn't planning to include each and every one in which we vacationed together. The "engagement trip" includes congrats from friends with dates. 

I've read about putting in your skype history. All I could do was copy it and paste it into a word document. Don't know if that helps. 

Do I need his flight stubs from every visit? 

I can't imagine the UKBA staff want to see snaps from every holiday we've taken together.


----------



## geishaborealis

uswruk said:


> This thread is so helpful. I'm concerned re supporting documents as I have moved country (from US to UK to US to UK and back to US) frequently in last 3 years and I'm not a ticket stub collector anyway.
> 
> I have photos of us together back from 2009 when we met and were just friends/roommates but no datestamps or ways of proving when the photos were taken. (It lists it on my computer file but can't figure out how to print that out.)
> 
> I have also deleted many emails. I have a few emails I have sent to other people in which I talk about partner and starting a romantic relationship. He does not say much in emails. A few that say things like "Did my eyedrops fall near my side of the bed?"
> 
> I have Facebook albums (which show the date)from August 2010 but wasn't planning to include each and every one in which we vacationed together. The "engagement trip" includes congrats from friends with dates.
> 
> I've read about putting in your skype history. All I could do was copy it and paste it into a word document. Don't know if that helps.
> 
> Do I need his flight stubs from every visit?
> 
> I can't imagine the UKBA staff want to see snaps from every holiday we've taken together.


I only sent in a few pictures like maybe 3. I didn't have all my ticket stubs either I don't think they are as picky as most people think they really just want to make sure you have enough income and it's legitimate. So of course bank statements from both sides I wrote a timeline out of when we met and started dating and up to the wedding. Also none of the oictures were dated I think as long as you have pictures that show you are thogether you should be fine. I sent in like two cards from family for congratulations. I sent in two emails one from the beginng and one towards the middle of the relationshop they mainly want to see you are contacting. Try not to be nervous it's overwhelming but it's not as bad as I had thought. Wish you the best of luck


----------



## lnxjenn

I put about 10 pictures. two from way olden days when i met him in 1999 and a few from my trip to England, and wedding pictures. My husband went through the vast amounts of emails we've had over the years and picked some appropriate ones for other eyes to read from various points since 1999 until now... And we have the skype log in there. I even put a couple from our recent trip to Zion too!  I look terrible in the picture but we just hiked up a mountain for like 3 miles! Oh well. I have bout 4 from our wedding. Showing the ring exchange, the kiss and happy, and one with the officiator. (since we eloped!) 

I'm sure you'll be okay. Mine is on its way to NY for it's official application... i'm nervous.


----------



## uswruk

Good luck


----------



## nwiseman

Hi guys

Wife today got her UK spouse visa ! But...all we got back was her passport with stamp in it , with dates valid from and to....
Do we have to enter the UK by a certain date to validate the visa ? And is there a certain amount of days she has to stay in the UK each year ?
Sorry for the questions but no information was given with it !


Thanks


----------



## JHoward

All of the info you need to know about the spouse visa rules are located on the UKBA website under the side tab "if you have been
issues a UK visa". http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/issued-visa/?langname=UK English


----------



## lnxjenn

nwiseman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wife today got her UK spouse visa ! But...all we got back was her passport with stamp in it , with dates valid from and to....
> Do we have to enter the UK by a certain date to validate the visa ? And is there a certain amount of days she has to stay in the UK each year ?
> Sorry for the questions but no information was given with it !
> 
> 
> Thanks


She cannot enter before that date but she can enter any time after the valid date. And she must stay in the country for 11 months out of the year. I do believe that is what is on the site.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Beware: if you enter the UK _before_ the "Valid From" date of the visa, you will have to LEAVE the UK and come back in again on or after the start date in order to activate the visa.... there have been some recent threads about this issue.


----------



## rwestie37

Wow! So glad I read this thread, I wasn't sure how that worked


----------



## justjza

*Applying for spouse visa*

I am a Filipina living in Philippines and soon marrying an Irish national. He will visit me in February, once married we will be applying for a spousal visa for me to join him in Northern Ireland. 
Does anyone have any experience or advice on things that we need to know in order for me to get the visa without having any issues?

Thanks!


----------



## bryanltz

Save every email photo envelope from cards literally everything you can lay your hands on to show you have met more than once and to show how long you've know each other. Dates on pics airplane boarding cards etc. Also payslips bills that show you have regular employment and that he can support you in the UK. The more the merrier. We also did a story letter showing how we met. You need as much original paperwork as you can. Oh and when you do get in, continue to keep keeping stuff as each time you apply to stay longer, like settlement they will want it all over again! Hope this helps.


----------

